#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Мультиверс

## Homa Brut

В последнее время в кругах астро-физиков все большую популярность приобретает теории мультиверса - множественности вселенных. По-моему, хорошая иллюстрация к буддийской модели мироздания.

http://www.univer.omsk.su/omsk/Sci/goots8.html

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

В этой книге автор не только систематически рассматривает физические принципы нового описания реальности, но и предлагает свои любопытные философские рассуждения. 
Рассматривается теория параллельных вселенных и виртуальных миров.

      Дэвид Дойч. Структура реальности
         David Deutsch
      The Fabric of Reality
      Allen lane the penguin press
       Д. Дойч
      Структура Реальности
      Перевод с английского Н.А. Зубченко
      под общей редакцией академика РАН В.А.Садовничего
      РХД - Москва-Ижевск 2001

http://lib.ru/ и Яндекс в помощь!

----------

Балдинг (18.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

Ученые подсчитали число параллельных вселенных

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

> У авторов статьи плохо с математикой - 10 в степени 10 в 16 степени - это 10 в 17 степени.
> Или это они для устрашения?


Хорошо у них с математикой. Вы напишите это число "лесенкой", как положено, и убедитесь, что 10 в 10 в 16 - это не 10 в 17...

----------


## Karadur

> Ученые подсчитали число параллельных вселенных


И что, если стать бодхисаттвой, то всех придётся освобождать?  :Smilie: 
Методы подсчёта там не очень убедительные, или же статья слишком популяризаторская и не раскрывает деталей.

----------


## Юрий К.

На встрече физиков с ЕСДЛ  специально обсуждался вопрос о цикличности и множественности

Физики насмерть стояли (Антон Цейлингер со товарищи) на том, что это чистой воды теоретическая спекуляция и нет никаких эмпирических и экспериментальных данных в ее пользу (мы-то можем наблюдать и изучать только однин "верс", вселенную, а о не-наблюдаемых можем только фантазировать). Если не изменяет память то итог по этоиу вопросу был такой - отложить его на пару десятков лет.

----------

Aion (17.10.2009), Балдинг (18.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

Астрономы обнаружили следы других Вселенных

----------

Zom (16.03.2010), Балдинг (18.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

Физики поместили Вселенную внутрь черной дыры

----------

Балдинг (18.08.2014)

----------


## Dondhup

Кончится все как обычно изобретением очередного оружия  :Frown:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.08.2014)

----------


## Karadur

Вот тут интереснее

http://www.inauka.ru/analysis/article100449.html

Оказывается, есть практические подтверждения теории Эверетта, но, как следует из статьи, сами экспериментаторы не поверили своим же результатам.

----------

Zom (09.04.2010)

----------


## Fermion

> Дэвид Дойч. Структура реальности


Большое спасибо за ссылку на книгу! Понял кое что для себя новое.

----------


## Fermion

> На встрече физиков с ЕСДЛ  специально обсуждался вопрос о цикличности и множественности
> 
> Физики насмерть стояли (Антон Цейлингер со товарищи) на том, что это чистой воды теоретическая спекуляция и нет никаких эмпирических и экспериментальных данных в ее пользу (мы-то можем наблюдать и изучать только однин "верс", вселенную, а о не-наблюдаемых можем только фантазировать). Если не изменяет память то итог по этоиу вопросу был такой - отложить его на пару десятков лет.


Толку нет откладывать, ситуация через пару десятков лет вряд ли изменится, мы попрежнему будем иметь только одну вселенную на руках.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Толку нет откладывать, ситуация через пару десятков лет вряд ли изменится, мы попрежнему будем иметь только одну вселенную на руках.


Приветствую, давно не видел!

Я так понял, что предложение отложить дискуссию на 20 лет было тактическим маневром, чтобы улеглись кипевшие на ней страсти.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Вселенная из ничего
Космолог Вячеслав Муханов рассказал о происхождении окружающего мира




> *Насколько я понимаю, из инфляционной гипотезы вытекает положение о возможности существования множества Вселенных. Не могли бы вы пояснить, как именно делается такой вывод?*
> 
> Квантовые флуктуации, о которых я говорил выше, были очень незначительными, но инфляция усилила их до колоссальных масштабов. И теория предсказывает, что такие "усиленные" флуктуации могут за счет инфляции непрерывно производить свои новые Вселенные. То есть из теоретических выкладок следует, что если один раз начать инфляцию, то ее потом никогда нельзя будет закончить и где-то далеко от нас, на том участке пространства, который мы даже теоретически не можем наблюдать, будут постоянно рождаться новые Вселенные. Наша "собственная" Вселенная существует только 13,7 миллиарда лет – соответственно, все объекты, до которых свет должен добираться больше времени, принципиально не доступны для наблюдения.

----------


## Aion

> Физики выяснили, что эксперименты, связанные с путешествием нейтронов между параллельными Вселенными, осуществимы на имеющейся в настоящее время аппаратуре. Статья подана в рецензируемый журнал (какой именно, не сообщается), а ее препринт доступен на сайте arXiv.org.
> В рамках работы ученые рассматривали трехмерное пространство как 3-брану - своего рода поверхность в пространстве большей размерности. В 2011 году физики уже установили, что две параллельные 3-браны могут обмениваться фермионами в присутствии достаточно мощного магнитного поля.
> Теперь ученые рассмотрели вопрос реализуемости описанных в работе условий на практике. В частности, они рассматривали ультра холодные нейтроны. Такие нейтроны могут быть заперты в специальных сосудах в вакууме. В таких условиях эти частицы хранят для изучения, в частности, бета-распада, который впервые удалось обнаружить в 2005 году.
> Ученые определили, что при столкновении со стенкой сосуда существует ненулевая вероятность того, что нейтрон перескочит в иную Вселенную. Исследователям удалось оценить эту вероятность сверху. При этом они говорят, что для проверки гипотезу достаточно провести эксперимент, аналогичный экспериментам по изучению бета-распада, длительностью более года.
> По словам ученых, изменения гравитационного потенциала должно влиять на параметры распада, что можно будет зарегистрировать. Ученые отмечают, что главным достоинством их работы является то, что она позволяет получить экспериментальные подтверждения существования параллельных миров.
> 
> 
> Физики предложили способ регистрации побега нейтронов в параллельную вселенную


 :Cool:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Очень интересная лекция

http://elementy.ru/lib/430484

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.06.2012), Haska (08.02.2012)

----------


## Калкий

Как быть с гипотезой расширяющейся вселенной преобладающей в современной науке? 
Ученые говорят, что наша вселенная расширяется с огромной скоростью, причем пока она только ускоряется.

Где-то читал, что и в Буддизме есть нечто подобное... (?)

----------


## Ондрий

А зачем с гипотезой как-то быть? Не попадает в древнеиндийские представления о плоской земле на воде и ветре? Велика беда! Терри Прачет - и вся недолга  :Smilie: 

Берите пример с христиан, они уже смирились, что земля не на 3х слонах. Да, по началу был большой баттхёрт и ряд товарищей казнили, но сейчас время более благоприятное, за не-согласие с 3м томом Васубандху на костер не потащат - ловите момент!  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Калкий

> Не попадает в древнеиндийские представления о плоской земле на воде и ветре?


Вы действительно уверены, что наша земля реально имеет форму шара - во многомерной то вселенной? 
Даже квантовые физики так не уверены.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

наверное вам виднее, в каком именно измерении она конечно плоская, на 3х китах и плавает на черепахе.

З.Ы. популярная около- и полу-научная литература в принципе вредит не меньше чем блавацкая и рерихнутость.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Калкий

> популярная около- и полу-научная литература в принципе вредит не меньше


Землю как "шар" мы воспринимаем только в нашей системе _координат_, в трехмерном пространстве + время. 

В квантовой механике уже давно высчитано, что наша реальность не ограничивается тремя измерениями, их как минимум 11-12. Теория струн требует, например, наличия 10 пространственных измерений, а не воспринимаемые нами 6-7 измерений свернуты до планковских размеров и потому не могут быть пока обнаружены экспериментально.

Отсюда вопрос, каким предстанет перед нами "шар" в 5-6-7-8-9-10-11... измерениях?  :Wink:

----------

Балдинг (18.08.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

и какое отношение эта выжимка их популярной литературы имеет отношение к вопросу о форме земли в неких абстрактных "измерениях"? Вы там надеетесь получить картинку плоской земли с Сумеру и богами? Ваше право - у нас демократия.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> З.Ы. популярная около- и полу-научная литература в принципе вредит не меньше чем блавацкая и рерихнутость.


Немного по теме топика (или не по теме) - посоветую занятного научпопа, который, надеюсь, окажет воздействие не меньшее, чем Блаватская и Рерхих)

Александр Виленкин "Мир многих миров. Физики в поисках иных вселенных"

Будучи гумманитарием, не без труда и с дополнительными вчитываниями (хотя и не так скучно, как с научпопом от Хокинга) пробрался сквозь текст, было познавательно. Позволю себе привести заключающую главу-вывод целиком - она весьма завораживающе и кое-где забавно звучит:




> На протяжении веков философы и теологи пытались обосновать, что Вселенная конечна или бесконечна, неизменна или развивается, вечна или преходяща. Может показаться, что все возможные ответы на эти вопросы уже рассмотрены. Однако никто не предвосхитил картину мира, родившуюся из последних достижений космологии. Вместо выбора между противоречащими друг другу вариантами она допускает, что в каждом из них есть некоторая доля правды.
> В центре новой системы мира лежит картина вечной инфляционно расширяющейся Вселенной. Она состоит из изолированных "островных вселенных", где инфляция закончилась, окруженных инфляционным морем ложного вакуума. Границы этих постинфляционных островов быстро расширяются, но разделяющие их расстояния растут еще быстрее. Так что всегда есть место для образования новых островных вселенных, и их число безгранично увеличивается.
> При взгляде изнутри каждый остров представляется самодостаточной бесконечной вселенной. Мы живем в одной из таких островных вселенных, и наблюдаемая нами область — лишь один из бесконечного числа содержащихся в ней О-регионов. Можно фантазировать на тему того, как спустя миллиарды лет наши далекие потомки будут путешествовать в другие О-регионы, однако добраться в другую островную вселенную невозможно принципиально. Неважно, как долго и насколько быстро мы будем лететь, — мы навсегда связаны с нашей островной вселенной.
> В целом все вечно инфлирующее пространство-время возникло из крошечной замкнутой вселенной. Она квантово-механически туннелировала из ничего и сразу оказалась ввергнута в никогда не прекращающуюся бешеную инфляцию. Таким образом, Вселенная вечна, но у нее было начало.
> Инфляция быстро раздула Вселенную до огромного размера, но глобально она всегда остается замкнутой и конечной. Причем из-за особой структуры инфляционного пространства-времени она содержит неограниченное количество бесконечных островных вселенных.
> Фундаментальные постоянные, определяющие характер нашего мира, получают различные значения в разных островных вселенных. Большинство из этих вселенных кардинально отличаются от нашей, и лишь малая часть из них пригодна для жизни.[179] Наблюдатели каждого такого обитаемого острова обнаружат, что их вселенная развивается от Большого взрыва к большому сжатию. Однако с глобальной точки зрения все типы островов на всех стадиях своей эволюции существуют одновременно. Эта ситуация подобна человеческой популяции на Земле. Каждая личность начинает жизнь ребенком и со временем становится старше, но население в целом в каждый момент включает людей всех возрастов. Хотя общий объем Вселенной растет со временем, часть пространства, занятая каждым типом островов, не меняется. В этом смысле вечно инфлирующая Вселенная является стационарной.
> Поразительная особенность новой картины мира — это существование за пределами наблюдаемой области множества "других миров". Реальность некоторых из них достаточно несомненна. Мало кто, например, будет сомневаться в реальности других О-регионов, несмотря на то что они недоступны для наблюдения. Имеются косвенные доказательства множественности островных вселенных с различными свойствами. Что же касается других несвязанных пространств-времен, зародившихся из ничего, то нет никаких идей относительно возможности наблюдательной проверки их сущеевования.
> Картина квантового туннелирования из ничего наводит на другой интригующий вопрос. Процесс туннелирования управляется теми же фундаментальными законами, которые описывают последующую эволюцию Вселенной. Следовательно, законы должны быть "на месте" еще до того, как возникнет сама Вселенная. Означает ли это, что законы — не просто описания реальности, а сами по себе имеют независимое существование? В отсутствие пространства, времени и материи на каких скрижалях могут быть они записаны? Законы выражаются в форме математических уравнений. Если носитель математики — это ум, означает ли это, что ум должен предшествовать Вселенной?
> Эти вопросы ведут нас вглубь непознанного, в самую бездну величайшей из тайн. Трудно представить себе, что когда-либо мы сможем ее раскрыть. Но, как и прежде, возможно, это просто свидетельствует об ограниченности нашего воображения.

----------

Балдинг (14.11.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

С одной стороны, другие вселенные в принципе не познаваемы и мы никогда не сможем туда попасть, с другой стороны




> Поразительная особенность новой картины мира — это существование за пределами наблюдаемой области множества "других миров". Реальность некоторых из них достаточно несомненна. Мало кто, например, будет сомневаться в реальности других О-регионов, несмотря на то что они недоступны для наблюдения. Имеются косвенные доказательства множественности островных вселенных с различными свойствами. Что же касается других несвязанных пространств-времен, зародившихся из ничего, то нет никаких идей относительно возможности наблюдательной проверки их сущеевования.


Он где-нибудь эту "достаточную несомненность" ненаблюдаемых миров излагает более подробно? Насколько я понимаю, аргумент против мультиверса  - это его спекулятивность, это просто красивая теоретическая спекуляция, не имеющая никаких эмпирических оснований.

----------


## Калкий

> и какое отношение эта выжимка их популярной литературы имеет отношение к вопросу о форме земли в неких абстрактных "измерениях"?


Раздел квантовой физики - "популярная литература", похоже вы чего-то путаете. 



> Вы там надеетесь получить картинку плоской земли


Нет, я лишь предложил вам подключить свой собственный разум или порыться в сети для начала, а не отрицать все априори. 
Во многомерном пространстве привычный нам "шар" приблизительно и превращается в плоскость (в форме бублика).



> с *Сумеру и богами*? Ваше право - у нас демократия.


Вопрос некорректен, наука этого просто вообще не рассматривает и считает мифологией...
Но чьи это проблемы науки или реальности?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Леонид Ш

Пусть Вселенная хоть кубическая, а Земля пирамидальная, Дхамма Будды то совсем не об этом, а о том как прекратить дукха, оставив жажду, гнев и неведение.

----------

Богдан Б (11.10.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012), Иван Петров (21.06.2012)

----------


## Калкий

> В последнее время в кругах астро-физиков все большую популярность приобретает теории мультиверса - множественности вселенных.


Еще хотел спросить по Буддийской космологии, сколько лет нашей вселенной в переложении на обычное годичное исчисление?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Он где-нибудь эту "достаточную несомненность" ненаблюдаемых миров излагает более подробно? Насколько я понимаю, аргумент против мультиверса  - это его спекулятивность, это просто красивая теоретическая спекуляция, не имеющая никаких эмпирических оснований.


Эмпирические основания имеют место быть - астрономические наблюдения и экспериментальная база квантовой физики. Более подробно - в книге, на которую привёл ссылку же.

----------


## Aion

> Результаты двух итальянских физиков, Зураба Бережиани и Фабрицио Нести, возможно, могут в корне переломить эту ситуацию. Что же такого сделали эти двое? Они опубликовали в European Physical Journal статью (pdf), в которой изложили собственный анализ данных эксперимента физика Анатолия Сереброва из Петербургского института ядерной физики Константинова. Серебров во французском Институте Лауэ-Ланжевена экспериментально изучал процесс содержания нейтронов в ультра-холодной нейтронной ловушке. Ему удалось установить, что потери составляют около 1 процента нейтронов. Статистический анализ, проведенный Бережиани и Нести, позволил выявить с достаточной степенью уверенности, что потеря нейтронов не связана с их утеканием через стенки ловушки.
>  Сам по себе этот факт довольно интересен, особенно если его удастся подтвердить в других экспериментах. Однако в рамках работы сами ученые предлагают неожиданное объяснение. Раз этот процесс вроде бы необъясним с точки зрения стандартной физики, то его можно объяснить так: нейтроны осциллируют, колеблясь между своим привычным состоянием и зеркальным. По сути частицы утекают в параллельный мир.
> 
> Привет из Зазеркалья
> Физики обнаружили утечку нейтронов в параллельный мир



Алиса в Зазеркалье. Иллюстрация John Tenniel, 
с сайта johntenniel.com

----------

Алевлад (23.06.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

> Эмпирические основания имеют место быть - астрономические наблюдения и экспериментальная база квантовой физики. Более подробно - в книге, на которую привёл ссылку же.


Это ужасно, конечно, но лучше так (НГ), чем никак. Книгу Виленкина, которая начинается прологом на тему многомировой интерпретации квантовой механики Эверетта, я, конечно, читать не буду.  Но о чем вообще речь, почему эту шизу многомирья связывают с основами квантовой механики? (Жалко Фермион не появляется, он бы сейчас что-нибудь профессионально-физическое сказал…) 

«Независимая газета» (НГ) в октябре 2007 г. статью опубликовала  «Физика потустороннего мира» , один из авторитетов мультиверса и многомирья - физик-теоретик с мировым именем Дэвид Дойч (ученик Эверетта) ответил по электронке на вопрос редакции и из его ответа видно, в чем дело.  Дойч со товарищи копают под правило Борна: вероятность получить какое-то значение наблюдаемой при измерении пропорциональна квадрату волновой функции. 

Чудо-юдо квантовой механики таково, что на микроуровне динамика частиц, волновых функций  описывается комплексными числами. Тут у нас все кругом натуральное и действительное, а там, среди атомов и молекул – сплошь все мнимое и комплексное. Такова квантовая механика, ничего нельзя сделать. 

Но измеряется-то все «тут», в нашем нормальном макромире с действительными числами, а не «там» - среди атомов и молекул. Для этого перехода Борн и ввел свое правило. Ну, в самом деле, даже некоторые школьники, которые хоть иногда ходят на уроки математики в старших классах знают, что если комплексное число умножить на его сопряженное, то получится действительное число – квадрат модуля исходного комплексного числа. Правило Борна имеет глубокие физические основы, что-то с интерференцией, но в это я не углублялся.

Понятно, что при фундаментальном подходе к теории такое правило, хоть оно и безотказно работает, «не вполне удовлетворительно». 

Теперь собственно цитата из НГ от Дойча




> «Дэвид Дойч утверждает: доказано, что при существующих взглядах на строение Вселенной множественности миров просто не может не быть. 
> 
> «НГ» обратилась к ученому по электронной почте с просьбой объяснить суть его работы. Вот его комментарий. 
> 
> «Когда мы пользуемся математическим аппаратом квантовой теории, мы используем не только ее уравнения, но еще и дополнительное правило, называемое правилом Борна, которое определяет вероятности результата измерений, потому что сами по себе эти уравнения к вероятностям отношения не имеют. Необходимость в дополнительном допущении крайне неудовлетворительна для теории, которую считают фундаментальной основой физики. 
> 
> Попытки убрать правило Борна и другие независимо принятые допущения из уравнений квантовой теории осуществлялись десятилетиями, но здесь исследователи сталкивались с фундаментальными трудностями, и на сегодня ни одна из этих попыток успешной не признана. 
> 
> Я считаю, что нам это удалось сделать, используя ту часть теории математического принятия решений, которая не имеет отношения к вероятностям. Но это (имеется в виду избавление от правила Борна) сработает только в том случае, если принять мультиверсную интерпретацию квантовой теории. И ни в каком другом». «


Что такое «ту часть теории математического принятия решений, которая не имеет отношения к вероятностям» не понятно, но ясно, что они отказываются от вероятностной интерпретации волновой функции!

Беспредельщики.  :Smilie: 

Вот интересно, если Миллз со своим водорино прав (один из альтернативщиков, о которых шла речь в теме о Процветании) , то как быть с универсальностью и истинностью квантовой механики ваще?

 Я не помню, почему у оператора энергии дискретный спектр, но именно это является причиной того, что электроны в атомах двигаются по ограниченному набору орбит. Не ближе и не дальше к ядру и от ядра. Отсюда следует, что не может существовать атом водорода, у которого электрон ближе к ядру, чем это предписано квантовой механикой.  

Но именно на это и претендует Миллз со своим водорино, химически модифицированным атомом водорода с электроном ближе к ядру, чем предписано классикой, из которого он получает кучу энергии. И в следующем году собирается ее продавать амерским домохозяевам.

Тут, конечно, надо понять, что является святым святого в квантовой механике для Дойча со товарищи с их шизоидным многомирьем и что в ней «попирает ногама своима» Миллз с водорино. У него там не дискретный спектр, замахивается ли на такое незамахуемое Дойч? (Если мне память не изменяет, то недискретный спектр у наблюдаемых - это расщепление уже не на конечное, а на несчетное число копий в модели Эверетта - это полный бред, это континуум бреда  :Smilie:  )

В общем – захватывающая драма идей, имхо, все актеры на сцене!  :Smilie:

----------


## Калкий

Жаль, что тема заглохла.

----------

Володя Володя (21.05.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Физики из Австрии и США опубликовали результаты опроса своих коллег по поводу того, как они понимают квантовую механику. Результаты оказались противоречивы — несмотря на то, что классическая копенгагенская интерпретация все еще чувствует себя довольно бодро, к ней постепенно подбирается теория квантовой информации. Гипотеза же многих миров сдает свои позиции.
> 
> Альтернативные реальности
> Физики запутались в природе квантовой механики



Кадр из сериала «Скользящие», известного также как «Путешествия в параллельные миры»

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Как быть с гипотезой расширяющейся вселенной преобладающей в современной науке? 
> Ученые говорят, что наша вселенная расширяется с огромной скоростью, причем пока она только ускоряется.
> 
> Где-то читал, что и в Буддизме есть нечто подобное... (?)


насколько я знаю это не гипотеза а установленный научный факт  :Cool:  вселенная закончится вакуумом. через триллионы лет.

----------


## Won Soeng

Расширение вселенной (проявление темной энергии), что характерно, константа для любого энергетического уровня вакуума. То есть, пространство отталкивается само от себя в каждой точке.
Поэтому, влияние гравитации постоянно снижается, это и значит, что вселенная расширяется. Причем, чем меньше в области пространства гравитационных масс, тем быстрее эта область расширяется.
Медленнее всего расширяются черные дыры. Но, даже они - расширяются. 

Впрочем, сказать, что в конце-концов материя остынет совсем - неверно. Неравномерности останутся. Возникнет новый уровень относительности, затем еще, еще, еще и так до бесконечности. Каждая виртуальная частица в своем масштабе - большой взрыв. По крайней мере, я, как сторонник фрактальной теории бесконечного самоподобия, так это себе представляю.

----------


## Fermion

> Но о чем вообще речь, почему эту шизу многомирья связывают с основами квантовой механики?


Добрый день! 

Если это был не риторический вопрос, а понять мне это непросто, поскольку надо прочитать всю дискуссию, то постараюсь ответить.  Многомировая интерпретация квантовой механики вполне заслуживает право на жизнь, появилась она вследствии попыток объяснить проблему измерения. Многих не устраивала копенгагенская трактовка, в которой процесс измерения приводил к скачкообразному изменению состояния системы, причем подчинялся вероятностному закону. Вы как раз про это и писали: квантовый мир - комплексный, а у нас всё действительное.

С уважением отношусь к Дэвиду Дойчу, поскольку он прояснил для меня некоторые метафизические аспекты, уже не помню в какой книге. По моему мнению, речь тут не идёт об отказе от вероятности, скорее о причинах её появления. То есть,  пресловутая случайная редукция состояния системы носит кажущийся характер, наподобие видимого вращения Солнца вокруг Земли для локального наблюдателя. Так, гелеоцентрическая картина мира, вовсе не отменяет того факта, что мы видим вращения Солнца вокруг нас, соотвественно и вероятности никуда не исчёзнут, просто становится понятен механизм их появления.

Многомировая интерпретация почти ничем не хуже, чем копенгагенская. Насколько я понимаю, даже теоретически не предложено критического эксперимента, позволяющего разделить эти две интерпретации. Это означает, что выбор той или иной стороны - [пока] лишь вопрос веры и удобства личного мировоззрения. 




> Я не помню, почему у оператора энергии дискретный спектр...


У оператора энергии  не всегда дискретный спектр. Спектр может быть как непрерывным, так и дискретным в соотвествии с теорией  операторов в гильбертовом пространстве. Просто дискретный спектр соотвествует так называемому связанному состоянию (электрона с ядром в данном случае), а непрерывный спектр - свободному движению электрона. Наличие основного состояния, то есть отсутсвия "падения на центр" - особенность кулоновского потенциала.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Тем временем...

----------

Zom (21.05.2013), Калкий (11.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

Не. Тем временем - это во:

http://lenta.ru/news/2013/05/21/insult/

)))

----------

Володя Володя (21.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не. Тем временем - это во:
> 
> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/05/21/insult/
> 
> )))


Вот так вот скорее.



Но в параллельных О-вселенных этого всего нет!

----------

Володя Володя (21.05.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Есть два варианта.
- либо, пространство вселенной разширяется, а это значит она сама развивается "в-чём-то", и тогда мультиверс - факт.
- либо, если отвергнуть мультиверс, надо будет доказать что вселенная не расширяется, но уменьшаются объекты в-ней.

----------


## Zom

Тогда во ,) :

http://elementy.ru/lib/431933

Оттуда, кстати:

Отсутствие сенсаций в релизе «Планка» пытаются возместить заявлениями об аномалиях в данных. Холодное (синее) пятно снизу справа на рис. 1 холоднее, чем надо, и спектр гармоник в интервале мультиполей 20–30 (рис. 2) идет ниже, чем надо. Эти страшилки об аномалиях Вселенной (там есть еще «ось зла») с радостью подхватывают журналисты. На самом деле, все эти «аномалии» имеют маргинальную статистическую значимость, а в любом большом массиве данных всегда найдутся маргинально значимые отклонения.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Ничто меня не радует больше фразы "на самом деле"  :Wink: 
(на самом деле - нет)

----------

Goodwill (21.05.2013), Балдинг (15.11.2021), Володя Володя (21.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Ученые из Канады тестируют компьютерную программу, эмулирующую столкновение пузырей вселенных (космологических пузырей). Это необходимо для проверки гипотезы мультивселенной и соотнесения ее с реальным наблюдаемым миром, сообщается на сайте Окружного института теоретической физики в Ватерлоо.
> Физики надеются с позиции стороннего наблюдателя отследить процессы, происходящие при столкновении двух космологических пузырей. В частности, ученые планируют имитировать столкновения пузыря нашей Вселенной с другим. Для моделирования исследователям необходима информация только о силах притяжения и материи, присутствующих в таких объектах.
> Специалисты заметили, что им также удастся отследить модели реалистичных вселенных, которые могут иметь отношение к действительности, и модели, описывающие миры, в существовании которых есть большие сомнения.
> Гипотеза о мультивселенной предполагает наличие множества миров: в каждом таком мире существует определенный набор фундаментальных констант и связанных с ними законов природы. Наша Вселенная в этой концепции является только одним из таких миров.
> 
> Физики столкнули пузыри вселенных

----------


## Georgiy

2010 г.
Физики нашли синяки на теле Вселенной
(от столкновений с другими вселенными)

----------

Шавырин (18.07.2014)

----------


## Georgiy

Похоже, что антропный принцип превращается из заботы Творца (ов) нашей Вселенной о нас любых  в случайный набор фундаментальных констант.  Гипотеза мультиверса может стать консенсусом астрофизиков, основанном на интерпретации эмпирических данных о структуре реликтового излучения. Католикам, в свое время принявшим теорию Большого Взрыва как согласующуюся с библейским мифом о творении, можно посочувствовать. Вместо заботливого любящего родителя - безумный кипящий бульон, пузырящаяся пена, в котором пузыри появляются, исчезают, сталкиваются…  Наш пузырь (трехмерная сфера, как недавно объяснил Григорий Перельман)  – это примерно 100 млрд галактик с примерно 100 млрд звезд в каждой…

Сверхпустота Эпидана -  - один из кандидатов на  «синяки»  нашей Вселенной от столкновений с другими Вселенными.



Соотношение между сверхпустотой и температурой реликтового излучения, Синим цветом обозначена низкая температура , остальными повыше.

----------


## Eugene G.

Порежем бесконечность на пузыри и назовем её "мультиверс". А сама наша вселенная будет трехмерным пузырем, радиусом 13.7 миллиардов световых лет, с землей в её центре. Как красиво !

----------


## Georgiy

Вселенная гомеоморфна трехмерной сфере (тот математический объект, на который больше всего похожа Вселенная, по мнению космологов, гомеоморфен 3-сфере). Двумерная сфера - поверхность 3-хмерного шара, 3-сфера - поверхность 4-шара.

Насколько я понимаю, в настоящий момент мультиверс - это гипотеза, у которой намечаются эмпирические подтверждения.

Как и у гипотезы о пульсирующей Вселенной. Все в том же реликтовом излучении Пенроуз и Гурзадян разглядели эхо событий из прошлой вселенной.

Получается, что исследование неоднородностей реликтового излучения в ближайшем будущем может принести сюрпризы с большими последствиями.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

осознание - это выбор одного из варианта мультиверса
www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZJQeZpxhRE

----------


## Амир

> В последнее время в кругах астро-физиков все большую популярность приобретает теории мультиверса - множественности вселенных. По-моему, хорошая иллюстрация к буддийской модели мироздания.
> 
> http://www.univer.omsk.su/omsk/Sci/goots8.html


Имхо наука никогда не сможет в достаточном приближении иллюстрировать буддийскую модель мироздания. В буддизме "нет ограничений" и текущая ситуация - лишь один из вариантов, в то время как наука жёстко ограничена аксиомами, на которых построена и в состоянии описать лишь крупицу, где эти аксиомы не нарушаются.

----------

Альбина (16.08.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> В этой книге автор не только систематически рассматривает физические принципы нового описания реальности, но и предлагает свои любопытные философские рассуждения. 
> Рассматривается теория параллельных вселенных и виртуальных миров.
> 
>       Дэвид Дойч. Структура реальности
>          David Deutsch
>       The Fabric of Reality
>       Allen lane the penguin press
>        Д. Дойч
>       Структура Реальности
> ...


Здравствуйте, Сергей. Спасибо за ссылку. Для начала цитата:



> Параллельные вселенные – они «параллельны» в том смысле, что в пределах каждой вселенной частицы взаимодействуют друг с Другом так же, как и в реальной вселенной, но каждая вселенная оказывает на остальные *весьма слабое влияние* через явление интерференции.


Интересен подход автора объяснить интерференцию ("весьма слабое влияние") параллельными вселенными. 
Если данное явление можно объяснить средствами самой системы (собственно нашей вселенной) через волновые свойства.
Ну это не считая того, что явление интерференции представляется трудным назвать "весьма слабым влиянием" в то время, как в радиосвязи (другой диапазон элекромагнитного изучения, к которому (ЭМИ) относится и свет), да и в оптике конечно же - это обыденная вещь, не говоря уже об интерференции волн на поверхности водоема.

----------


## Балдинг

> Физики поместили Вселенную внутрь черной дыры


Вот это куда ни шло. В том плане, что умопостигаемо. "Видимая" вселенная типа пузырь, мы внутри него. Черная дыра - типа "точка сборки". Что за ней находится, нам не известно. Но, учитывая некоторые косвенные данные (мальенькая точка, вмещающая гигантскую массу), вполне не сказочной будет гипотеза, что это видимая нам (но что внутри не видмо нам) черная дыра - это "точка сборки" пространства, за которой развертывается другой пузырь - другая вселенная, нам не видимая, но от этого не становящаяся чем-то параллельным, а вполне себе материальным явлением, не данной нам в ощущении в полном объеме. 
Визуально можно представить, как из надувных колбасок для детей же делают типа ослика с "точками сборки". Так вот мы, например, в туловище этого ослика, а другие (но не надо их называть параллельными) вселенные - ноги, хвост и т.д.

----------


## Aion

> ...другая вселенная, нам не видимая, но от этого не становящаяся чем-то параллельным, а вполне себе материальным явлением, не данной нам в ощущении в полном объеме.


Да вроде бы, параллельные вселенные, если они есть, вполне себе материальны...

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

> Здравствуйте, Сергей. Спасибо за ссылку. Для начала цитата:
> Интересен подход автора объяснить интерференцию ("весьма слабое влияние") параллельными вселенными. 
> Если данное явление можно объяснить средствами самой системы (собственно нашей вселенной) через волновые свойства.
> Ну это не считая того, что явление интерференции представляется трудным назвать "весьма слабым влиянием" в то время, как в радиосвязи (другой диапазон элекромагнитного изучения, к которому (ЭМИ) относится и свет), да и в оптике конечно же - это обыденная вещь, не говоря уже об интерференции волн на поверхности водоема.


Цитата вырвана из контекста. В терминах автора "весьма слабое влияние" означает что ВСЕ параллельные вселенные "принимают участие в явлении интерференции". Поэтому влияние одной - весьма слабое.
Существуют и другие, на мой взгляд более реальные подходы через редукцию волновой функции. Там нет многих вселенных, а есть "спутанное" квантовое состояние, непроявленное, так сказать. Очень полезна здесь будет книга Кадомцев Б.Б. Динамика и информация http://scintific.narod.ru/nlib/books/kadomtsev.djvu или покороче статья Б.Б. Кадомцев, М.Б. Кадомцев. Коллапсы волновых функций http://data.ufn.ru//ufn96/ufn96_6/Russian/r966d.pdf

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

По теме. Нам бы с нашей Вселенной разобраться! :-) 
Через червоточину (Сквозь кротовую нору с Морганом Фрименом) / Through the Wormhole with Morgan Freeman
Серия 8. За пределами темноты / Beyond the Darkness. Из чего состоит Вселенная? Скажите, что из звезд, планет, газа и пыли, и вы ошибетесь. Ученые думают, что темной материи в пять раз больше видимой, но не знают, что это такое.
Скачать только 8-ю серию - Discovery.Skvoz.Chervotochinu.(8.serija.iz.8).avi (455,9 МБ)
http://yadi.sk/d/NNn6WyCsBd5Cc

----------


## Aion

Заткнись и считай
Параллельные вселенные связали с возникновением квантовых парадоксов

----------

Vladiimir (05.11.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Физики из Великобритании и Канады сообщили о том, что в результате Большого взрыва кроме нашей Вселенной могла возникнуть другая, где время идет в обратном направлении. 
> 
> Существование Вселенной с обратным ходом времени показали на простом примере



Изображение: NASA

----------


## Aion

> Описано рождение вселенной внутри пузыря черной дыры
> 
> Физики из Испании и США описали зарождение пузыря новой вселенной внутри черной дыры на ранних этапах развития старой вселенной, которое зависит от массы черной дыры и приводит к появлению доменных стенок. Эти двумерные (в трехмерном измерении) структуры, как полагают авторы, проявляют себя только в гравитационном взаимодействии. Их обнаружение станет доказательством гипотезы мультивселенной и объяснит природу темной материи.



Рождение пузыря
Изображение: arXiv.org

----------


## Aion

> Британский космолог Мартин Рис заявил, что современная научная картина мира может быть на грани революции. Ученый это связал со своей уверенностью в справедливости теории множественных больших взрывов. Об этом, как сообщает издание The Telegraph в среду, 1 июня, Рис рассказал на Литературном фестивале в городе Хей-он-Уай (Великобритания).
> ю«Многие люди полагают, что наш Большой взрыв не был единственным, и есть целый ансамбль больших взрывов, настоящий архипелаг больших взрывов», — сказал британский космолог. Рис отметил, что законы природы носят универсальный характер в наблюдаемой человеком Вселенной, но «если физическая реальность существует в гораздо больших масштабах то, возможно, есть области, где законы отличаются от наших».
> Новую революцию ученый сравнил с переворотом, который произвел переход от геоцентрической (в которой в центре располагается Земля) системы мира к гелиоцентрической (где в центре находится светило). Это произошло в XVI веке и связано с именем Николая Коперника.
> Концепция мультивселенной, о которой говорил Рис, предполагает существование множества миров, в которых Вселенная, описываемая наблюдаемым набором параметров, является одной из множества возможностей. Рождение каждой из вселенных происходит в результате большого взрыва и описывается космологическими пузырями. Первоначально такое описание связано с задачей из статистической физики о зарождении пузырей новой фазы, в которой рассматривается их динамика и взаимодействие друг с другом.
> 
> Рис пообещал революцию из-за теории множественного Большого взрыва

----------


## Georgiy

Теория инфляционной Вселенной, или теория Мультивселенной (Мультиверса)
Линде А. Д.
http://scisne.net/a-1075




> Во-первых, я должен сказать, что я немножечко робею. Я в этом зале выступал много раз. Сначала я здесь учился, и когда всё это началось, я был студентом Московского университета, приходил сюда на семинары, в ФИАН. И каждый раз я сидел на этих семинарах, мучительно, мне было жутко интересно, а также невероятно сложно. Всё то, что говорилось, я понимал, ну, примерно на десять процентов. Я думал, что, наверное, я, ну, идиот такой, ничего больше не понимаю, физика из меня не получится... Но уж больно хотелось, продолжал ходить. Эти десять процентов понимания у меня сохранились до сих пор: в основном на семинарах, на которые я хожу, я понимаю примерно десять процентов. А потом я сделал впервые свой доклад здесь. Я поглядел на лица людей, и у меня было впечатление, что они тоже понимают на десять процентов. И тогда у меня исчез комплекс неполноценности, отчасти по крайней мере. Немного, наверное, всё равно остался... Я зачем это говорю? Тематика довольно сложная. И если десять процентов будет понятно, то, значит, вы на правильном пути.
> 
> То, о чём я сейчас буду говорить, связано с теорией инфляционной Вселенной. Инфляционная Вселенная, по-русски это называлось «раздувающаяся Вселенная», но стандартное название «инфляционная». В последнее время возник такой термин — «Multi-verse». Это термин, заменяющий слово «Universe». Значит, вместо одной Вселенной — много вселенных сразу в одной. Ну вот по-русски, пожалуй, наиболее адекватный перевод — это «многоликая Вселенная». И про это я сейчас буду говорить.


Для тех, кто не в теме. Линде - это классик, столп, архат, архонт, это речь Дхармы и Дхармакайи одновременно. Это коренной гуру мультиверса.  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

Из ответов на вопросы, Линде о сознании




> Так было устроено всё развитие нашей науки — что считалось, что это (сознание) неважно. Но в какой-то момент, когда вы осмысливаете всю Вселенную в целом, выясняется, что вы не можете сказать ничего осмысленного, не добавляя туда сознание. Если вы добавляете туда сознание, то возникает вопрос свободы воли... Без сознания свободы воли нет. Ни с учетом квантовой механики, ни без нее. Кажется, что мы имеем дело с чем-то очень-очень важным, о чём мы, в общем-то, не начали даже думать.


http://scisne.net/a-1075?pg=2

забавно, что на этой странице реклама международного фестиваля йоги (15-17 июля) с фоткой Фабио, который ученик ЧННР и учитель янтра-йоги. ЧННР - это радужное тело, если его пересчитать в энергию по Эйнштейну, то получится порядка 2 гигатонн в тротиловом эквиваленте (в Хиросиме и Нагасаки взорвалось 20 килотонн), для Земли, как планеты, это прилично. Но это всего лишь Земля...

ЧННР, правда, говорит, что о дзогчене в курсе еще в 12 солнечных системах, но в каких именно - он пока астрономам не сказал...

----------


## Харуказе

> Из ответов на вопросы, Линде о сознании
> 
> 
> http://scisne.net/a-1075?pg=2
> 
> забавно, что на этой странице реклама международного фестиваля йоги (15-17 июля) с фоткой Фабио, который ученик ЧННР и учитель янтра-йоги. ЧННР - это радужное тело, если его пересчитать в энергию по Эйнштейну, то получится порядка 2 гигатонн в тротиловом эквиваленте (в Хиросиме и Нагасаки взорвалось 20 килотонн), для Земли, как планеты, это прилично. Но это всего лишь Земля...
> 
> ЧННР, правда, говорит, что о дзогчене в курсе еще в 12 солнечных системах, но в каких именно - он пока астрономам не сказал...


Это где он такое говорил?Не то что я бы ему не верил,просто источник интересен.

----------


## Georgiy

Один источник - это мои уши, которые вместе со мной присутствовали на одном из его учений в Москве. Другой источник - жизнеописание Гараба Дордже





> Гараб Дорже был первым человеком, который давал Дзогчен на нашей планете. Мы говорим так, поскольку в одном из древних текстов сказано, что это учение уже передавалось в других измерениях не человеческими существами. Там говорится о тринадцати солнечных системах, где распространено Учение Дзогчен.


http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/buddhism/life/garab2/

----------


## Харуказе

> Один источник - это мои уши, которые вместе со мной присутствовали на одном из его учений в Москве. Другой источник - жизнеописание Гараба Дордже
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/buddhism/life/garab2/


Ну видимо по этому в дзогчен и такая любовь к энергетическим и нематериальным телам.

----------


## Georgiy

> Ну видимо по этому в дзогчен и такая любовь к энергетическим и нематериальным телам.


почему поэтому?

----------


## Харуказе

> почему поэтому?





> Мы говорим так, поскольку в одном из древних текстов сказано, что это учение уже передавалось в других измерениях не человеческими существами. Там говорится о тринадцати солнечных системах, где распространено Учение Дзогчен.


Очень много видов не человеческих существ не имеет материальных тел (в Шурангаме,Вималакирти и Лотосовой сутре они подробно описаны).

----------


## Georgiy

> Очень много видов не человеческих существ не имеет материальных тел (в Шурангаме,Вималакирти и Лотосовой сутре они подробно описаны).


и что?

----------


## Харуказе

> и что?


Соответствует линии партии,во всяком случае. Те кто обладал ими учат как их достигать.

----------


## Georgiy

> Соответствует линии партии,во всяком случае. Те кто обладал ими учат как их достигать.


ну если в том смысле, что на всех солнечных системах дзогчен один и тот же, соответственно, радужные тела в качестве цели, то да, понятно

----------


## Харуказе

> ну если в том смысле, что на всех солнечных системах дзогчен один и тот же, соответственно, радужные тела в качестве цели, то да, понятно


Ну я не думаю,что он разный. Просто по какой-то причине это был наиболее удобный метод для них. Просто получается,что чем менее материальное тело существа,тем легче ему работать с энергетическими телами. Если вообще верить тому, что на этом сайте написано и тому что написано в сутрах.

----------


## Georgiy

Есть еще такой момент: говорят, что дзогчен (и бон) не уникален в этом достижении. Уникальность скорее в эффективности методов и в регулярной воспроизводимости результатов, а не в нем самом...

----------


## Georgiy

президиум РАН, И. Д. Новиков
«Кротовые норы и множественные вселенные»
http://scientificrussia.ru/articles/...ennye-vslennye




> «Следует отметить, что все эти исследования очень сложны и это не значит, что в ближайшее время мы сможем открыть входы в кротовые норы, но сама эта возможность совершенно уникальна — отметил докладчик. — Если другие Вселенные действительно существуют, если они соединены кротовыми норами и мы сможем это доказать — это будет величайшим открытием и изменит все наше мировоззрение».

----------


## Кузьмич

> Но, учитывая некоторые косвенные данные (мальенькая точка, вмещающая гигантскую массу), вполне не сказочной будет гипотеза, что это видимая нам (но что внутри не видмо нам) черная дыра - это "точка сборки" пространства, за которой развертывается другой пузырь - другая вселенная, нам не видимая, но от этого не становящаяся чем-то параллельным, а вполне себе материальным явлением, не данной нам в ощущении в полном объеме.


А между пузырями что?

----------


## Georgiy

Кузьмич, напрягите интеллект, почитайте доклад Линде (ссылка на предыдущей странице в моем сообщении). Он хорошо объяснил основную гипотезу: начальная флуктуация быстро-быстро раздулась, одна ее часть - это наша вселенная, другая, с другими законами физики - далеко-далеко от нашей. Между пузырями пространство, которое раздувалось вместе с ними.

----------


## Aion



----------

Won Soeng (28.09.2021), Монферран (29.09.2021), Юрлинг (28.11.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> мувик


*перестала слушать эту чушь после фразы "теневые фотоны не взаимодействуют с перегородкой, но перегородка их останавливает"
знаете, аион, разжижение мозга можно заработать и методами менее утомительными, чем пытаться найти смысл в бессмысленностях

Что касается фотонов - то мы просто не знаем, что такое фотон. Мы в целом узнаем о каких то явлениях по их свойствам - по тому, в какие взаимодействия они могут вступать. 
Само наблюдение фотона происходит в момент, когда энергия света поглощается электронной оболочкой атома, и физики на основе своих экспериментов утверждают, что это поглощение происходит порцией. Отсюда и представления о фотоне как о "кванте", некой частице, вступающей во взаимодействие.

Проблема понимания природы света в том, что мы можем наблюдать свет только вот одним этим способом - когда он взаимодействует с материей. Это было бы нестрашно, если бы саму материю в свою очередь мы могли бы наблюдать без электромагнитного взаимодействия, а мы этого не можем :-) Так что что из себя представляет материя без света или свет без материи, мы в принципе (пока что) не в состоянии узнать на опыте.
Такие пирожки с котяткаме.

----------


## Павел Б

> начальная флуктуация быстро-быстро раздулась


Меня давно занимает вопрос: а куда быстро-быстро раздулась флуктуация?
Если вокруг флуктуации сингулярности был континуум большего измерения, чём наш четырехмерный, то никакого расширения в том континууме не произошло. Как не происходит никакого расширения в нашем континууме, если сфлуктуирует любое количество двухмерных сингулярностей. 
А если вокруг той флуктуирующей сингулярности был наш континуум, то и никакого производства-расширения континуума быть не могло, так как он и так уже там был. Ну и точка с бесконечной массой внутри нашего континуума невозможна, как нас уверяют физики. Даже самые плотные наблюдаемые примеры сравнительно небольшой массы имеют довольно значительные линейные размеры по чёрнодырным образцам наблюдения.
А вариант с меньшемерным континуумом "вокруг" четырехмерного - вообще не вариант.

----------


## Крымский

> А если вокруг той флуктуирующей сингулярности был наш континуум, то и никакого производства-расширения континуума быть не могло, так как он и так уже там был.


«Был» это про три измерения, четвертое — время — это мера изменений, континуум не образовался, а продолжает формироваться.

----------


## Павел Б

> «Был» это про три измерения, четвертое — время — это мера изменений, континуум не образовался, а продолжает формироваться.


Если вокруг флуктуации сингулярности был хотя бы пятимерный континуум, ну, скажем, с двумя временными измерениями и тремя линейными, или с одним временным и четырьмя линейными, то, глядя снаружи, никакого расширения не было и нет. 
А наш континуум расширяется... 
Вопрос - куда?

----------


## Aion

> *перестала слушать эту чушь после фразы "теневые фотоны не взаимодействуют с перегородкой, но перегородка их останавливает"
> знаете, аион, разжижение мозга можно заработать и методами менее утомительными, чем пытаться найти смысл в бессмысленностях
> 
> Что касается фотонов - то мы просто не знаем, что такое фотон. Мы в целом узнаем о каких то явлениях по их свойствам - по тому, в какие взаимодействия они могут вступать. 
> Само наблюдение фотона происходит в момент, когда энергия света поглощается электронной оболочкой атома, и физики на основе своих экспериментов утверждают, что это поглощение происходит порцией. Отсюда и представления о фотоне как о "кванте", некой частице, вступающей во взаимодействие.
> 
> Проблема понимания природы света в том, что мы можем наблюдать свет только вот одним этим способом - когда он взаимодействует с материей. Это было бы нестрашно, если бы саму материю в свою очередь мы могли бы наблюдать без электромагнитного взаимодействия, а мы этого не можем :-) Так что что из себя представляет материя без света или свет без материи, мы в принципе (пока что) не в состоянии узнать на опыте.
> Такие пирожки с котяткаме.


Перестал читать ваше сообщение после первого предложения. Догадались, почему?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Кокотик

> Перестал читать ваше сообщение после первого предложения. Догадались, почему?


потому что я назвала бред, который вы выложили, и очевидно каким то образом связали со своим драгоценным я - бредом, и решили обидеться на мое "нападение" на "ваши" представления? :-) Рада что мы поняли друг друга сразу
upd чушью. ну, не суть
upd ну вы по-видимому очень мало цените время собеседника, что готовы не только выложить чушь, но и ждёте непременно радостную на неё реакцию. в общем, такое себе. фу

----------


## Крымский

> ... то, глядя снаружи, никакого расширения не было и нет. ...


Мы смотрим строго изнутри, именно в этом смысле наша вселенная расширяется.

----------


## Павел Б

Вы смотрите строго изнутри.
Моё мировоззрение шире. Мне нужно смотреть ещё и снаружи.
И самый поверхностный взгляд снаружи на нашу вселенную убеждает в том, что наша вселенная, которая явно расширяется - не расширяется наружу.
Из чего выводится единственный вывод.

----------


## Крымский

> Моё мировоззрение шире. Мне нужно смотреть ещё и снаружи.


В этом случае у вас закономерно возникают проблемы интерпретации  :Smilie: 
Ни естественный язык, ни приборы, используемые для наблюдения и измерения, не подходят для "взгляда снаружи".
Единственный подходящий инструмент - математика, но он не предполагает объяснений на естественном языке и подтверждения результатами наблюдения.

----------

Павел Б (28.09.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> Вы смотрите строго изнутри.
> Моё мировоззрение шире. Мне нужно смотреть ещё и снаружи.


Поразительно просто широкое. Что же по-вашему находится снаружи вселенной, откуда вы сможете смотреть на это вот все?




> И самый поверхностный взгляд снаружи на нашу вселенную убеждает в том, что наша вселенная, которая явно расширяется - не расширяется наружу.
> Из чего выводится единственный вывод.


Она и не расширяется наружу, потому что ничего снаружи вселенной, если следовать представлениям физиков, и нет. Невозможно рассматривать происходящее во вселенной кроме как изнутри самой вселенной, опять же по представлениям физиков.
А расширение вселенной в данном случае обозначает процесс увеличения расстояния между галактиками. Внутри вселенной.

----------


## Павел Б

> Поразительно просто широкое. Что же по-вашему находится снаружи вселенной, откуда вы сможете смотреть на это вот все?
> 
> 
> Она и не расширяется наружу, потому что ничего снаружи вселенной, если следовать представлениям физиков, и нет. Невозможно рассматривать происходящее во вселенной кроме как изнутри самой вселенной, опять же по представлениям физиков.
> А расширение вселенной в данном случае обозначает процесс увеличения расстояния между галактиками. Внутри вселенной.


Снаружи вселенной то же, что и было снаружи сингулярности. До флуктуации, во время флуктуации и с начала расширения. И те же самые "физики", по представлениям которых невозможно рассматривать вселенную снаружи, прекрасно её рассматривают снаружи. По крайней мере, при моделировании начальных этапов расширения и при графическом иллюстрировании этих этапов. 
Так что ничего поразительного и выходящего из ряда вон в моем мировоззрении нет.

Ну так, если она расширяется, но не наружу - то в каком направлении она расширяется?  :Wink:

----------


## Кокотик

> По крайней мере, при моделировании начальных этапов расширения и при графическом иллюстрировании этих этапов.


При графическом иллюстрировании... (сарказм он) ну тогда конечно да (сарказм оф)




> Так что ничего поразительного и выходящего из ряда вон в моем мировоззрении нет.


Мильоны мух не ошибаются. Помним (любим скорбим) эту выдающуюся идею.




> Ну так, если она расширяется, но не наружу - то в каком направлении она расширяется?


Все туда же, куда при моем предыдущем сообщении - увеличивается расстояние между галактиками. Если например расширяется воздух в воздушном шарике, то изнутри шарика увеличивается расстояние между молекулами воздуха. 
Так что с нашей вселенной мы можем наблюдать эффекты, которые говорят о том, что расстояние между галактиками увеличивается - это и есть расширение. Вопросы о том, "куда расширяется вселенная" или "как увидеть расширение вселенной извне" - бессмысленные. Все что как-то может взаимодействовать с нашей вселенной с помощью известных физических законов- ее часть.

Не совсем понимаю, к чему эти все околонаучные спекуляции на буддийском форуме. С точки зрения буддизма физические теории хоть и отличная, а иногда даже практичная, штука, но все они - просто некоторые умозрительные идеи. Т.е. вот та самая "наблюдаемая вселенная" физиков - это всего лишь некая идея, а не что-то "существующее на самом деле".

----------


## Павел Б

> Все туда же, куда при моем предыдущем сообщении - увеличивается расстояние между галактиками. Если например расширяется воздух в воздушном шарике, то изнутри шарика увеличивается расстояние между молекулами воздуха. 
> Так что с нашей вселенной мы можем наблюдать эффекты, которые говорят о том, что расстояние между галактиками увеличивается - это и есть расширение. Вопросы о том, "куда расширяется вселенная" или "как увидеть расширение вселенной извне" - бессмысленные. Все что как-то может взаимодействовать с нашей вселенной с помощью известных физических законов- ее часть.
> 
> Не совсем понимаю, к чему эти все околонаучные спекуляции на буддийском форуме. С точки зрения буддизма физические теории хоть и отличная, а иногда даже практичная, штука, но все они - просто некоторые умозрительные идеи. Т.е. вот та самая "наблюдаемая вселенная" физиков - это всего лишь некая идея, а не что-то "существующее на самом деле".


Расстояние между галактиками увеличивается - это прекрасно. Но физики оперируют понятием увеличивающегося диаметра вселенной. Диаметр подразумевает наличие границы сферы. И эта граница расширяется. Вопрос - куда?
Этот вопрос прямо вытекает из вопроса - где(в чём) находилась точка сингулярности до начала флуктуации?
"Где-то находившаяся точка сингулярности" - фундаментальный постулат всей физики теории большого взрыва. Если эта точка не находилась нигде, то этой точки и не было вообще, и нашей вселенной нет вообще. Но вселенная есть. 
ГДЕ находилась точка сингулярности?!
Вопросы "куда расширяется вселенная" и как выглядит расширение вселенной извне" - бессмысленны только для некоторых исследователей. Не для всех.

Думаю, все эти научные и околонаучные размышления( причём тут честная спекуляция - непонятно, никто ничем тут не торгует) к тому, что раздел форума называется "Буддизм и наука". Исследование и классификация миров - составная часть Буддийского учения. Исследование мира, в котором страдает пишущий эти строки, а так же миров, граничащих с этим миром - совершенно естественное стремление, я полагаю. 
Так же, имея некоторое основание опытом своей жизни, полагаю, что всё "существующее на самом деле" - как раз и является некими умозрительными идеями. Разной степени самообмана. 
------------------------
И это... значит, неким дипломоносным физикам позволительно рассматривать пространство вокруг вселенной и наблюдать её со стороны, а мне, сиволапому - не позволительно?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Кокотик

ПавелБе, если вы смогли сложить слова в виде вопроса, это не значит, что в сложенном вами словосочетании есть смысл. 
Диаметр видимой вселенной с т.з.физиков - это абстракция, которую можно себе примерно представить как расстояние между крайними галактиками. Чтобы измерить расстояние внутри вселенной не нужно "выходить" куда-то вовне.

Вы вообще понимаете, что такое абстрактное понятие? Или чем отличаются понятие "окружность" от изображения окружности с помощью мела на доске?

----------


## Павел Б

Кокотик,
Если вы упорствуете в сохранении ваших персональных ограничений(обусловленностей), то, во-первых, это не означает, что у других людей, например, у меня, персональные ограничения точно соответствуют вашим, во-вторых, что я обязан дегенерировать свои персональные ограничения до ваших стандартов, в-третьих, что я так же упорствую в сохранении своих ограничений.
Диаметр вселенной, как физическая характеристика вселенной в теории большого взрыва, определяемая в конкретных линейных величинах, фигурирует уже с самого начала расширения сингулярности. Ретроспективно перечисляю: задолго до появления - галактик,  третьего/второго/первого поколений единичных звёзд, атомов, нарушения CP-симметрии пар частица-античастица, пар частица-античастица, кварк-глюонной смеси, физического времени, физической массы, физической энергии, флуктуации сингулярности.
Как видите, ещё не было даже звёзд, а диаметр был.
Ещё не было даже атомов, а диаметр был.
Ещё не было даже времени, а диаметр был.
И сейчас диаметр есть и ни к каким галактикам, звёздам, атомам этот диаметр не привязан.
Этот диаметр определяется по границе сферы вселенной. 
В который раз повторяю вопрос: ЧТО находится за границей вселенной? КУДА расширяется вселенная? В ЧЁМ находилась изначальная сингулярность?
Эти три вопроса, по сути, один вопрос.
Это крайне важный вопрос.

----------


## Кокотик

> Кокотик,
> Если вы упорствуете в сохранении ваших персональных ограничений(обусловленностей), то, во-первых, это не означает, что у других людей, например, у меня, персональные ограничения точно соответствуют вашим, во-вторых, что я обязан дегенерировать свои персональные ограничения до ваших стандартов, в-третьих, что я так же упорствую в сохранении своих ограничений.


Дегенерировать вам и не надо.




> Диаметр вселенной, как физическая характеристика вселенной в теории большого взрыва, определяемая в конкретных линейных величинах, фигурирует уже с самого начала расширения сингулярности.


Вы напрочь забываете, что рассуждаете о модели, а не о чем то реально существующем. Начните с этого.




> Ещё не было даже времени, а диаметр был.


Я не знаю, как авторы этой модели определяют расстояние, не пользуясь при этом временем. И даже не знаю, зачем мне это знать.

В чисто абстрактных системах, вроде декартовой плоскости, расстояние задается с помощью определения. На то эти системы и абстрактные, что их никто не ищет в реальности. А человека, который потребует показать ему декартову плоскость "в натуре" скорей всего оставят в школе на второй год, за который он научится хотя бы не упорствовать в задавании бесмысленных вопросов.

Использование времени для измерения расстояния в наблюдаемом физическом мире тоже появилось не сразу. Сначала просто прикладывали к какому то предмету заданную меру, и так определяли его размеры. Но внезапно оказалось, что не ко всем обьектам можно подойти и приложить к ним линейку, чтобы узнать их размеры. 
Таким образом, появилось определение расстояния как некая зависимость от времени, необходимая для осуществления некоторого взаимодействия. Например, 2 часа при равномерном пешеходном движении из пункта А в пункт Бе это примерно 10 км. А 1 световой год - это расстояние преодолеваемое светом за то же время.

Таким образом, в физических моделях представление о расстоянии оказалось неразрывно связано с представлением о времени. И эта связь следует из того, что физики могут наблюдать не сами объекты (частицы, волны и т.п.), а только их взаимодействия друг с другом. 

Вообще само понятие "физическое пространство" - это конструкт, отвечающий на вопрос, какой математической моделью можно описать наблюдаемое физическое пространство. И представления о пространстве меняются от простого линейного трехмерного пространства, через четырехмерное пространство, которое использовал Энштейн, ко всяким современным чудесным теориям с 11ю и выше измерениями.




> В который раз повторяю вопрос: ЧТО находится за границей вселенной? КУДА расширяется вселенная? В ЧЁМ находилась изначальная сингулярность?
> Эти три вопроса, по сути, один вопрос.
> Это крайне важный вопрос.


Да повторяйте хоть пицот тысяч раз. Смысла от этого не прибавится.

Благодаря вот этим вот чудесным графическим анимациям физических идей "изначальной сингулярности" вы себе представляете вселенную как шарик, который заключен в некоторую "коробочку", в которой этот шарик "расширяется" или "сужается". 
Конечно, это представление избавляет вас от необходимости обратиться к абстрактному мышлению, или к ретроспективе представления о пространстве-времени, но никак не избавляет от вопроса - если вы таки на пицот тысяч первый раз внезапно представите себе коробочку, в которую включена вся наша вселенная, то во что включена та коробочка, в которую включена наша вселенная?

И да, если у вас не хватает мозгов понять мои ответы, это еще не значит, что вам нужно до них деградировать.
*переместила ПавлаБе к остальным альтернативно одаренным*

Хотя бы школьную программу бы осилили, прежде чем рассуждать о вселенной, честное пионерское.

----------


## Павел Б

Кокотик, 
Вопросы, которые я задаю, и ответы на них, выходят за рамки сведений, составляющих школьную программу. Я понимаю ваше стремление иметь комфортное общение с собеседниками, обладающими аналогичный вашему массив информации, аналогичные вашим стереотипы и суеверия.
Однако, как информируют уже в исключительно ценной для вас школьной программе - интеллектуальные ограничения разных людей различаются весьма значительно.
Прошу вас не гневаться по поводу совершенно случайного весьма значительного различия в интеллектуальных ограничениях - ваших и ваших собеседников.

----------


## Кокотик

> Кокотик, 
> Вопросы, которые я задаю, и ответы на них, выходят за рамки сведений, составляющих школьную программу. Я понимаю ваше стремление иметь комфортное общение с собеседниками, обладающими аналогичный вашему массив информации, аналогичные вашим стереотипы и суеверия.
> Однако, как информируют уже в исключительно ценной для вас школьной программе - интеллектуальные ограничения разных людей различаются весьма значительно.
> Прошу вас не гневаться по поводу совершенно случайного весьма значительного различия в интеллектуальных ограничениях - ваших и ваших собеседников.


У меня, Павел Бе, прекрасное образование - высшее математическое. А вы похоже с высоты того, что не асилили даже школьную программу, пытаетесь тут быть снисходительным. И да, я не вижу смысла тратить время на общение с человеком, который не обладает элементарными навыками абстрактного мышления, но зато обладает изрядной долей ослиного упрямства и  ослиного же невежества. Если вы не считаете нужным включить свой моск, и попытаться хотя бы понять, о чем я вам говорю, то я тем более не вижу смысла превращаться в вас, и пицот тысяч раз повторять одно и то же.
Всего вам там наилучшего. Но без мну.

----------


## Крымский

> В ЧЁМ находилась изначальная сингулярность?


Если речь идет о космологической сингулярности, то «в чем?» и «где?» просто не было, сингулярность это единичность и единственность.
С точки зрения теории информации никаких достоверных сведений о состоянии и характеристиках сингулярности до Большого взрыва получить невозможно.
В философии математики мы видим подобные ограничения в доказанных теоремах о неполноте Гёделя, например.

----------


## Aion

> потому что я назвала бред, который вы выложили, и очевидно каким то образом связали со своим драгоценным я - бредом, и решили обидеться на мое "нападение" на "ваши" представления? :-) Рада что мы поняли друг друга сразу
> upd чушью. ну, не суть
> upd ну вы по-видимому очень мало цените время собеседника, что готовы не только выложить чушь, но и ждёте непременно радостную на неё реакцию. в общем, такое себе. фу


Нет. Всё проще. Дальше говорится о теневой перегородке. И будьте любезны, свои эмоции и попытки обесценить то, чего не желаете понимать, оставьте при себе. Будьте здоровы!

----------


## Павел Б

> Если речь идет о космологической сингулярности, то «в чем?» и «где?» просто не было, сингулярность это единичность и единственность.
> С точки зрения теории информации никаких достоверных сведений о состоянии и характеристиках сингулярности до Большого взрыва получить невозможно.


Ладно. Оставим пока в покое месторасположение гипотетической сингулярности. 
Дело в том, что обстоятельства, относящиеся к сингулярности вытекают из обстоятельств, относящихся к расширяющейся вселенной. Обстоятельства, относящиеся к расширяющейся вселенной вытекают из обстоятельств выявления смещения спектральных линий на детекторах в некоторых случаях такого  детектирования. 
Получается такая картина: некое одно объяснение (одно из многих) смещения спектральных линий при некоторых случаях детектирования некоторых волн колебаний электромагнитного поля инициирует создание целой религиозной комплексной доктрины, проникающей во множество жизненных областей.
Вот кажется, ну были смещены некие линии на картинке некоего прибора сто лет назад - ну как это могло вызвать такую бурную истерическую реакцию вроде бы интеллигентного человека? Ну никак не могло же!
Если не принимать во внимание религиозно-инквизиционный характер этой истерики. Как я посмел посягнуть на святое!!!

А в общем, ничего нового. 
Снова и снова повторяется многовековая молитва: "науке это не известно". 
Снова и снова на этой неизвестной основе организуется охота на ведьмаков.

----------


## Кокотик

> Нет. Всё проще. Дальше говорится о теневой перегородке. И будьте любезны, свои эмоции и попытки обесценить то, чего не желаете понимать, оставьте при себе. Будьте здоровы!
> [.ATTACH=CONFIG]24735[.ATTACH]


Ваш ютупный друг - как минимум косноязычен, он сначала заявил, что теневые фотоны перегородка останавливает, а потом, что фотоны с ней не взаимодействуют. Так вот, анион, если теневые фотоны останавливает перегородка, то это уже взаимодействие. 
Слушать подобную косноязычную ахинею про невзаимодействующее взаимодействие у мну нет ни причины, ни желания. Потому что альтернативно одаренных поди много, а времени то поди мало. Некоторые (из этих особо одаренных) вон еще (двумя руками) не нашли, куда вселенная расширяется.

И да, вы это... Я понимаю, как у вас болит, но искренне не рекомендую злоупотреблять "смишными" картинками.

upd Ну и да. Пожалуй я пополню свой чс. Потому что см пункт об альтернативно одаренных

----------


## Aion

> Ваш ютупный друг - как минимум косноязычен, он сначала заявил, что теневые фотоны перегородка останавливает, а потом, что фотоны с ней не взаимодействуют. Так вот, анион, если теневые фотоны останавливает перегородка, то это уже взаимодействие.


Так речь о теневой перегородке. И хамить не надо, пожалуйста, по-человечески вас прошу.

----------


## Павел Б

> Некоторые (из этих особо одаренных) вон еще (двумя руками) не нашли, куда вселенная расширяется.


Сердце моё полно скорби от того, что вы не нашли, куда расширяется вселенная.
Не переживайте, вас совсем не то количество, которое можно охарактеризовать словом "некоторые" - вас большинство. Думаю, процентов восемьдесят, Парето знал о чём говорил.  :Wink:

----------


## Кокотик

> Так речь о теневой перегородке.


Не знаю, о чем там идет речь в вашем воображении. Я процитировала довольно близко к тексту.



> И хамить не надо, пожалуйста, по-человечески вас прошу.


Начните с себя.

Я специально не изучала высшую физику, но в целом то, что в видео содержит пвсевдонаучную белиберду стало ясно примерно к тому моменту, когда афтар задушевно сообщил, что интенсивность света (в мысленном эксперименте с темной комнатой) с расстоянием меняется от того "расстояние между фотонами увеличивается".

Анион, я понимаю, что высшая физика, как и любое образование требует желания, сил и много времени на освоение, а гадить на форум всякой свинячьей чушью из интернетов, рассказанной радостным голосом - ничего этого не требует. Но какое то представление хотя бы о стыде у вас есть? 
Впрочем, само представление о стыде уже требует некоторых интеллектуальных усилий, от которых вы, судя по цитируемым вами материалам, отказались уже давно.

Всего хорошего, держитесь там с ПавломБе друг за друга.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вообще-то статья очень грамотная. Она не противоречит копенгагенской интерпретации, но очень хорошо объясняет суть интерпретации Эверетта.

Конечно, рассказано популярным языком (для домохозяек). 

Однако, что такое волновая функция? Это распределение вероятностей. Это все равно, что квантовать волновую функцию в 10^10^16 состояний каждой точке пространства-времени. 

Все траектории в пространстве времени - вероятностные. И все вероятные траектории - это многомерное пространство вариантов. Нет отдельной реальности и отдельных нереализованных вариантов. 

И представлять себе это категорически сложно. Зато это хорошая фактура для понимания Буддийской пустоты и закона взаимной обусловленности.

По сути - эти теневые частицы - это просто другие варианты реализации (коллапса) волновой функции. К сожалению, считается это все очень трудно, но - считается. 

Собственно, абсолютная реальность в буддизме - это как раз аналог волновой функции. 

Так или иначе - это очень крутое видео, точно стоящее внимания. Дойч сделал интерпретацию Эверетта - наглядной. И гораздо более правильной, чем всякие разные идеи про развилки и ветвления.

----------

Aion (29.09.2021), Монферран (29.09.2021)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ваш ютупный друг - как минимум косноязычен, он сначала заявил, что теневые фотоны перегородка останавливает, а потом, что фотоны с ней не взаимодействуют. Так вот, анион, если теневые фотоны останавливает перегородка, то это уже взаимодействие. 
> Слушать подобную косноязычную ахинею про невзаимодействующее взаимодействие у мну нет ни причины, ни желания. Потому что альтернативно одаренных поди много, а времени то поди мало. Некоторые (из этих особо одаренных) вон еще (двумя руками) не нашли, куда вселенная расширяется.
> 
> И да, вы это... Я понимаю, как у вас болит, но искренне не рекомендую злоупотреблять "смишными" картинками.
> 
> upd Ну и да. Пожалуй я пополню свой чс. Потому что см пункт об альтернативно одаренных


Теневые фотоны останавливает теневая перегородка. На каждый теневой фотон - своя теневая перегородка. Но за счет разных вариантов реализации этих перегородок, какие-то теневые фотоны проходят, какие-то нет. И это влияет в целом на вероятность того, прошел ли наш реальный фотон или нет, а если прошел, то по какой траектории.

Идея в том, что интерференция - это вибрация коллапса волновой функции.

Очень хорошая мысль. При этом, важно же понимать, что факт интерференции - мы наблюдаем. Причина этой интерференции математически описана. Мы умеем управлять квантово-механическими системами. А вот что конкретно при этом происходит - описания нет. Только вероятностная модель, наподобие тех, что у нас есть для термодинамики. Однако, частицы в термодинамике мы все же можем наблюдать, а вот то, что вероятностного происходит с отдельным фотоном - наблюдать не можем.

Зато мы уже точно знаем, что реальна именно волновая функция. Вот и представьте себе реальным пространство этой волновой функции. И сделаем квантование этого пространства не в нашем пространстве-времени, а в пространстве самой волновой функции. Вот Вам и бесчисленные теневые фотоны. 

Ну, а то, что свет дискретен - мы знаем точно. То, что при удалении от источника света детектор единичного фотона обнаружит отдельные вспышки, тем реже, чем дальше от источника - это тоже факт. Достоверный, проверенный. Про лягушку - было интересно. Не знал, что ее рецепторы реагируют на единичные фотоны, но вполне такое может быть. Стало даже интересно, как лягушка видит звездное небо. У нее каждая точка неба будет периодически мигать  :Smilie:  Даже если мы там не видим звезд.

----------

Монферран (29.09.2021)

----------


## Павел Б

> У меня прекрасное образование - высшее математическое. А вы похоже с высоты того, что не асилили даже школьную программу, пытаетесь тут быть снисходительным. И да, я не вижу смысла тратить время на общение с человеком, который не обладает элементарными навыками абстрактного мышления, но зато обладает изрядной долей ослиного упрямства и  ослиного же невежества. Если вы не считаете нужным включить свой моск, и попытаться хотя бы понять, о чем я вам говорю, то я тем более не вижу смысла превращаться в вас, и пицот тысяч раз повторять одно и то же.
>  Но без мну.


Сначала немного лирики...
В конце позапрошлого века было предположено, а в начале прошлого века было увидено красное смещение спектральных линий астрономических объектов. Долго судили-рядили люди с прекрасным образованием и решили ПРЕДПОЛОЖИТЬ гипотезу о расширении пространства вселенной, объясняющую красное смещение. Под эту гипотезу быстренько сварганили теорию большого взрыва флуктуации сингулярности. Гипотезу насквозь абстрактную, сказочную и совсем неослиноупрямую. В дальнейшем, недолго думая(и я совсем не удивлён), гипотетические предположения объяснения красного смещения стали на голубом глазу рекурсивно-тавтологически применять...(барабаны, фанфары!!!)...для определения расстояний до космических объектов! Дескать - мы предполагаем, что у этого объекта красное смещение такое-то, потому что до объекта должно быть десять миллиардов световых лет, поэтому мы утверждаем, что до этого объекта десять миллиардов световых лет, потому что у этого объекта такое-то красное смещение!

Теперь немного арифметики.
Особое счастье доставляет читать вот такие строки:
"галактика EGS – ZS8-1. Свет от этой галактики до Земли шёл ещё дольше - 13,130 млрд лет. Расположена она в созвездии Волопаса. Впервые замечена в телескоп «Хаббл», подтверждение существования было получено с помощью спектрометра MOSFIRE в обсерватории Кека на Гавайях. С учётом расширения Вселенной, расстояние от Земли до этой галактики 30, 1 миллиард световых лет."

За 13,130 млрд. лет эта галактика улетела от нас на 17 миллиардов световых лет. У меня нет прекрасного высшего математического образования, но и арифметика начальных классов выдает скорость 1,3 скорости света! 
Конечно, пространство-то расширяется, только, судя по всему, оно расширяется где-то там, далеко... А у нас, наверное нет. Тамошняя метровая линейка уже, поди стала двухметровой, а у нас всё такая же...  :Frown:

----------


## Крымский

> Дело в том, что обстоятельства, относящиеся к сингулярности вытекают из обстоятельств, относящихся к расширяющейся вселенной.


Гипотетически или фактически?
Строить гипотезы без фактического подтверждения в современной науке вполне возможно, гипотезы гибнут при столкновении с фактами, опровергающими доказательную базу гипотезы.
Религия или вера тут и рядом не лежали, все строго в рамках научного скептицизма и подхода.

----------


## Кокотик

> Гипотетически или фактически?
> Строить гипотезы без фактического подтверждения в современной науке вполне возможно, гипотезы гибнут при столкновении с фактами, опровергающими доказательную базу гипотезы.
> *Религия или вера тут и рядом не лежали*, все строго в рамках научного скептицизма и подхода.


Очень даже лежали. А именно некто ПавелБе - верун в чудодейственные силы науки. Ну а как же иначе, он же сам видел компьютерную визуализацию расширения сингулярности! Трололо.

Как мне вчера сказали "в эпоху инторнетов любой может почувствовать себя физиком". Я бы тут конечно написала бы про наблюдающуюся корреляцию между топиками со всяким измышлениям о квантовой физике и отписывающимися в них шызами, но такое замечание практически неизбежно приведет ко всяким стираниям сообщений и прочим ненужным рефлексиям, так что я воздержусь :-)

----------


## Павел Б

Кокотик, 
Вы галлюцинируете?
Вы не в состоянии осознать прочитанный текст?
Вами управляет лестничный гормональный ритм или прирожденная ненависть к людям?
По какой причине вы проецируете на собеседников свои галлюцинации? 
Если вы сами видели какие-то компьютерные визуализации и если вы уверовали в какие-то чудодейственные силы науки, но, по каким-то причинам вам не нравится то, что вы сами видели и во что вы сами уверовали, то не следует проецировать свой ментальный мусор на некто ПавелБе.

----------


## Павел Б

> Гипотетически или фактически?
> 
> Строить гипотезы без фактического подтверждения в современной науке вполне возможно, гипотезы гибнут при столкновении с фактами, опровергающими доказательную базу гипотезы.
> 
> Религия или вера тут и рядом не лежали, все строго в рамках научного скептицизма и подхода.


Фактически, фактически.
И за очень большие гранты.
Ещё раз напомню цепочку событий: предсказано красное и синее смещение спектральных линий - такое смещение зафиксировано - запущен процесс производства гипотез, объясняющих такое смещение - выбрано несколько гипотез - одна из них приклеена к модной теории относительности - на волне моды эта гипотеза объявлена господствующей - под эту гипотезу изготовлены варианты теории расширяющейся вселенной - эта теория объявлена канонической, не подлежащей критическому осмыслению в ключевых моментах - некоторые части этой теории объявлены истиной и применяются как физические инструменты(например, как я уже говорил, величина красного смещения уже применяется для определения расстояния до космических объектов).

Никакой инструментальной доказательной базы для объяснения красного смещения в настоящий момент нет.

Базовые утверждения, относящиеся к теориям, основанных на гипотезах объяснения красного и синего смещения имеют религиозно-догматическтй характер: смысл самого названия "сингулярность", отказ от даже теоретического описания условий существования этой сингулярности, нарушение CP-симметрии, перемещение объектов со скоростью выше скорости света. Это навскидку, думаю, что можно найти много религиозных табу в теории расширяющейся вселенной.

----------


## Крымский

> Фактически, фактически.


Если доказательной базы нет и фактами не подтверждается, то гипотетически  :Smilie: 

Может быть вы путаете гипотезы и аксиомы? 
Гипотеза это «предположение», требующее доказательств. И если это научная гипотеза, то она просто обязана быть опровергаемой.
Космологическая сингулярность, например, это только гипотеза, у нее есть достаточное количество альтернатив в рамках теории Большого Взрыва, а с доказательствами пока не густо.

----------


## Aion

> Если доказательной базы нет и фактами не подтверждается, то гипотетически


Мой бывший научный руководитель, академик Горбань говорил, что есть одна специфическая форма доказательства: демонстрация непротиворечивости возможности, и цитировал при этом Хинтикку: Бог создал возможные миры, остальное - творение рук чловеческих.
 :Cool:

----------


## Павел Б

> Если доказательной базы нет и фактами не подтверждается, то гипотетически 
> 
> Может быть вы путаете гипотезы и аксиомы? 
> Гипотеза это «предположение», требующее доказательств. И если это научная гипотеза, то она просто обязана быть опровергаемой.


Это смотря что называть доказательной базой.
Если доказательная база - это гранты из бюджетного комитета, то совершенно бесспорно доказано, что объект EGS-ZS8-1 движется со скоростью выше скорости света. 

Мне вот интересно, а критерий Поппера - это уже религиозная догма, или ещё нет?

И как по вашему мнению, измерение расстояний по красному смещению - это способ изучения вселенной или способ получения грантов?

----------


## Крымский

> Мой бывший научный руководитель, академик Горбань говорил, что есть одна специфическая форма доказательства: демонстрация непротиворечивости возможности ...


Для мысленных экспериментов и формальных систем?
Математика может, поэтому на нее и ориентируются  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (30.09.2021)

----------


## Крымский

> Мне вот интересно, а критерий Поппера - это уже религиозная догма, или ещё нет?


Разве в него нужно верить?
Это удобный, но регулярно критикуемый инструмент.
Ложка безусловно есть, но могла бы быть и побольше!  :Smilie:  




> И как по вашему мнению, измерение расстояний по красному смещению - это способ изучения вселенной или способ получения грантов?


Не вижу противоречий, противопоставление "или" излишнее, мне кажется, напрашивается замена на "и".

----------


## Aion

> Для мысленных экспериментов и формальных систем?


Для всего, что нельзя доказывать традиционными научными методами, для религиозного опыта, например)

----------


## Крымский

> Для всего, что нельзя доказывать традиционными научными методами, для религиозного опыта, например)


Если религиозный опыт требует доказательств, то это такое уже... не хочется принимать участие!  :Smilie:

----------


## Павел Б

> Разве в него нужно верить?
> Это удобный, но регулярно критикуемый инструмент.
> Ложка безусловно есть, но могла бы быть и побольше!  
> 
> 
> 
> Не вижу противоречий, противопоставление "или" излишнее, мне кажется, напрашивается замена на "и".


Наверное, многие не видят противоречия в том, что красное смещение объясняется теорией относительности и по этому красному смещению определяют скорость движения объектов выше скорости света.
Вот я уже третий раз за сутки об этом пишу - и никакой реакции от образованных людей.  :Wink:

----------


## Крымский

> Наверное, многие не видят противоречия в том, что красное смещение объясняется теорией относительности и по этому красному смещению определяют скорость движения объектов выше скорости света.


Ключевое слово «теория».
Оно означает, что предлагаются аргументы «за» и «против», что существуют альтернативные точки зрения.




> Вот я уже третий раз за сутки об этом пишу - и никакой реакции от образованных людей.


А что они должны были сделать? Пожаловаться модераторам?  :Smilie:

----------


## Павел Б

Конечно, в критерий Поппера нужно верить. Это же логическая конструкция. 
Сначала нужно верить, что логика непогрешима. Затем нужно выбрать из множества логик самую непогрешимую. Затем нужно уверовать в критерий Поппера, только лишь на основании того, что он сконструирован согласно святой логической системы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Павел Б

> Ключевое слово «теория».
> Оно означает, что предлагаются аргументы «за» и «против», что существуют альтернативные точки зрения.
> 
> 
> 
> А что они должны были сделать? Пожаловаться модераторам?


Эти вычисленные значения внесены в таблицы и объявлены кошерными. 

Прекрасно образованные люди должны были хотя бы изобразить удивление.

----------


## Крымский

> Конечно, в критерий Поппера нужно верить. Это же логическая конструкция.


Зачем? Поппер, между прочим, сам ввел ограничения на использование критерия, отделил эмпирические науки от прочих видов деятельности.




> Сначала нужно верить, что логика непогрешима. Затем нужно выбрать из множества логик самую непогрешимую. Затем нужно уверовать в критерий Поппера, только лишь на основании того, что он сконструирован согласно святой логической системы.


Кому это нужно?
Ученые прекрасно без этого всего обходятся.
Вариантов логики много, у каждого свое назначение и сфера применения.
Современная наука не схоластика и схоластика не считается современной наукой.

----------


## Крымский

> Эти вычисленные значения внесены в таблицы и объявлены кошерными.


Допустим. Они не могут быть уточнены? Они не могут быть проверены?




> Прекрасно образованные люди должны были хотя бы изобразить удивление.


Норме публично удивиться?  :Smilie:

----------


## Павел Б

> Зачем? Поппер, между прочим, сам ввел ограничения на использование критерия, отделил эмпирические науки от прочих видов деятельности.
> 
> 
> 
> Кому это нужно?
> Ученые прекрасно без этого всего обходятся.
> Вариантов логики много, у каждого свое назначение и сфера применения.
> Современная наука не схоластика и схоластика не считается современной наукой.


Затем, чтобы иметь право на него ссылаться.

Да вот как-то не прекрасно и не обходятся. Периодически применяют.

----------


## Павел Б

> Допустим. Они не могут быть уточнены? Они не могут быть проверены?
> 
> 
> 
> Норме публично удивиться?


Они не могут быть проверены. Они не могут быть уточнены. 

Движение объекта со скоростью выше скорости света - это норма?

----------


## Aion

> Если религиозный опыт требует доказательств, то это такое уже... не хочется принимать участие!


Прекрасная иллюстрация установки сознания тех безумцев, кто опрометчиво отвечает моим сообщениям на БФ без предварительного "поста и молитвы")

 :Smilie:

----------

Крымский (30.09.2021)

----------


## Крымский

> Затем, чтобы иметь право на него ссылаться.


Для того, чтобы ссылаться, ничего дополнительно не нужно, это "органическое право" (а может и обязанность даже)  :Smilie: 




> Они не могут быть проверены. Они не могут быть уточнены.


Тут вы заблуждаетесь, они вычислены, а значит могут быть проверены и могут быть уточнены.




> Движение объекта со скоростью выше скорости света - это норма?


Допущение возможности такой интерпретации наблюдателем это норма, она рассматривается прямо у самого Эйнштейна в первоисточнике.

P.S. Воспользовался своим правом и обязанностью, даю ссылку на статью 1972-го года «Эффект Вавилова — Черенкова и эффект Допплера при движении источников со скоростью больше скорости света в вакууме» (Б.М. Болотовский, В.Л. Гинзбург)

----------


## Павел Б

> Для того, чтобы ссылаться, ничего дополнительно не нужно, это "органическое право" (а может и обязанность даже) 
> 
> 
> 
> Тут вы заблуждаетесь, они вычислены, а значит могут быть проверены и могут быть уточнены.
> 
> 
> 
> Допущение возможности такой интерпретации наблюдателем это норма, она рассматривается прямо у самого Эйнштейна в первоисточнике.
> ...


Для того, чтобы ссылаться на что-либо, обязательно нужно что-то кроме органического права.

Тут вы ошибаетесь. Они не вычислены, а предположены. И никаких способов вычислить и измерить физические расстояния порядка десятков млрд.световых лет не существует.

Прочитал любезно предоставленную вами ссылку. В ней ничего нет про галактики, движущиеся со скоростью свыше скорости света. Про  тангенциальные проекции световых зайчиков есть, а про галактики нет.

----------


## Крымский

> Для того, чтобы ссылаться на что-либо, обязательно нужно что-то кроме органического права.


Например, что?  :Smilie: 




> Тут вы ошибаетесь. Они не вычислены, а предположены.


Вы ранее писали:



> Эти вычисленные значения внесены в таблицы и объявлены кошерными.


Так вычислены или нет?




> Прочитал любезно предоставленную вами ссылку. В ней ничего нет про галактики, движущиеся со скоростью свыше скорости света. Про тангенциальные проекции световых зайчиков есть, а про галактики нет.


Цитирую статью:



> Тот факт, что в физике и астрономии возможны и фактически встречаются скорости, превосходящие скорость света в вакууме, конечно,
> давно и хорошо известен.


Вернитесь к вопросу про норму, пожалуйста.

Вы спросили:



> Движение объекта со скоростью выше скорости света - это норма?


Вам ясно теперь, что это норма и всегда было нормой со времен самого Эйнштейна?
Вам ясно, что образованным людям это известно, обычно?

----------


## Павел Б

> Например, что? 
> 
> 
> Так вычислены или нет?
> 
> 
> 
> Цитирую статью:
> Вернитесь к вопросу про норму, пожалуйста.
> ...


Вы невнимательны. Или забыли. Про это в сообщении #115.


Вы невнимательны. Или забыли. Про это в сообщении #101.


Вы невнимательны. Или забыли. Про это в сообщении #101.
 В статье нет ничего про галактики со скоростью выше скорости света. Вернитесь к вопросу про галактики.
Вам никогда не было ясно, что галактики не могут двигаться со скоростью выше скорости света со времён самого Эйнштейна?
Вам ясно, что образованным людям известно, что галактики не могут двигаться со скоростью свыше скорости света?
Вы в самом деле не в состоянии отличить физические параметры тангенциальной проекции светового зайчика от физических параметров галактик?
 Вернитесь к вопросу про движение галактик со скоростью выше скорости света.

----------


## Крымский

> В статье нет ничего про галактики со скоростью выше скорости света.


И не должно быть. Мы не обсуждали галактики, мы обсуждали другой ваш тезис, про норму и бла-бла-бла  :Smilie:  




> Вернитесь к вопросу про галактики.


Исключено, там пока отсутствует предмет для обсуждения  :Smilie: 




> Вам никогда не было ясно, что галактики не могут двигаться со скоростью выше скорости света со времён самого Эйнштейна?


Докажите свой тезис. Но помните, что вы говорите о наблюдении движения галактик с Земли, а не о движении галактик вообще.

----------


## Павел Б

> И не должно быть. Мы не обсуждали галактики, мы обсуждали другой ваш тезис, про норму и бла-бла-бла  
> 
> 
> 
> Исключено, там пока отсутствует предмет для обсуждения 
> 
> 
> 
> Докажите свой тезис. Но помните, что вы говорите о наблюдении движения галактик с Земли, а не о движении галактик вообще.


Вы невнимательны. И непоследовательны. Что обсуждали вы - это ваше дело. Я обсуждаю заявление о движении галактики за 13 млрд. лет на расстояние 17 млрд. световых лет. И именно это движение я исследую на предмет соответствия норме со времён Эйнштейна.

Если ваш потенциал не позволяет обсуждать движение галактик со скоростью выше скорости света, то это ваша персональная особенность. Попробуйте повысить свой потенциал.

Вы невнимательны. Помните, что: "вы говорите о наблюдении движения галактик с Земли, а не о движении галактик вообще" - это ваша фантазия.
Я цитировал информацию о галактике EGS-ZS8-1. Я говорил о движении галактики EGS-ZS8-1. Не о наблюдении и не о движении галактик вообще.
Пожалуйста, напрягите внимание.

----------


## Крымский

> Я обсуждаю заявление о движении галактики за 13 млрд. лет на расстояние 17 млрд. световых лет. И именно это движение я исследую на предмет соответствия норме со времён Эйнштейна.


Ну и как успехи? Помочь вам разобраться?
Если что, она по Эйнштейну позднему не просто может, а должна(!) именно так двигаться относительно наблюдателя, "со скоростью большей, чем скорость света"!  :Smilie: 




> Если ваш потенциал не позволяет обсуждать движение галактик со скоростью выше скорости света...


Мой позволяет. Докажите свой тезис.

----------


## Павел Б

> Ну и как успехи? Помочь вам разобраться?
> Если что, она по Эйнштейну позднему не просто может, а должна(!) именно так двигаться относительно наблюдателя, "со скоростью большей, чем скорость света"! 
> 
> 
> 
> Мой позволяет. Докажите свой тезис.


В который раз прошу - будьте внимательней.
Оставьте своего наблюдателя себе.
Постараюсь подобрать слова , соответствующие вашему потенциалу.
В случае с галактикой EGS-ZS8-1 есть движение. С некоторой скоростью. Есть движение и есть скорость. Есть два расположения этой галактики:
Первое - расстояние 13 млрд.световых лет от планеты Земля. Второе - расстояние 30 млрд световых лет от планеты Земля.
Между этими двумя месторасположениями расстояние 17 млрд.световых лет. Это расстояние галактика EGS-ZS8-1 преодолела за 13 млрд. лет. 
Вам нужна моя помощь, чтобы сосчитать скорость движения галактики EGS-ZS8-1 по пути между этими двумя месторасположениями? Относительно этих двух месторасположений? Без каких бы то ни было наблюдателей?
Если вам моя помощь не нужна и вы в состоянии сосчитать эту скорость сами, то, пожалуйста, сообщите полученный вами результат.

Вы снова и снова невнимательны. Пожалуйста, перечитайте внимательно моё сообщение #101. Не торопитесь, перечитайте несколько раз. В этом моём сообщении кавычками выделена цитата. В этой цитате заявлены данные о галактике EGS-ZS8-1.
Если вы интерпретируете эти данные как какой-то тезис, то это не мой тезис. Обращайтесь, пожалуйста к тем, кто публикует эти данные. 
Подобных данных о подобных галактиках достаточно в открытом доступе. Даже и в Википедии. Даже и со ссылками на публикации.

Пожалуйста, не придумывайте движение относительно наблюдателя там, где его нет. Открытые источники, доступные даже и вам, указывают на многочисленные примеры движения галактик, безотносительно каких-либо наблюдателей, со скоростями выше скорости света.

----------


## Крымский

> Открытые источники, доступные даже и вам, указывают на многочисленные примеры движения галактик, безотносительно каких-либо наблюдателей, со скоростями выше скорости света.


Так в чем проблема-то, если они и должны двигаться "со скоростями большими, чем скорость света" в соответствии с выкладками Эйнштейна?  :Smilie:

----------


## Павел Б

В соответствии с E=mc²

----------


## Крымский

> В соответствии с E=mc²


Вы действительно не знаете про сферу Хаббла, что ли?

Галактика EGS-ZS8-1 наблюдается в космический телескоп "Хаббл", названный в честь американского астронома Эдвина Хаббла.
Это современник Эйнштейна, который помог исправить "великую ошибку". Сам Эйнштейн лично благодарил его за это в 1931 году.
За пределами сферы Хаббла объекты удаляются от наблюдателя со скоростью большей, чем скорость света, что данными наблюдений за EGS-ZS8-1 подтверждается.
Таким образом, еще со времен Эйнштейна и с его озвученного согласия, широко известно и про "галактики, движущиеся со скоростью свыше скорости света" и про то, что "движение объекта со скоростью выше скорости света - это норма".

----------


## Павел Б

Про сферу Хаббла я слыхал.
Только я никак не представлял, что в молодости Эйнштейн творил под псевдонимом "Хаббл"...
..."в соответствии с выкладками Эйнштейна?"...

Эйнштейн, значит, как-то раз согласился с Хабблом. Это я понимаю. Я тоже, бывает, кое с кем соглашаюсь. Я вот тоже соглашаюсь с Дизелем и Аткинсоном. Наверное, мне тоже стоит на этом основании назначить себя отцом ДВС...
Я подумаю. 

Спасибо за приятное времяпровождение.

----------


## Крымский

> Только я никак не представлял, что в молодости Эйнштейн творил под псевдонимом "Хаббл"...
> ..."в соответствии с выкладками Эйнштейна?"...


Следите за руками:
1. Эйнштейн трудился в сфере теоретической физики, что сразу же означает «не эмпирической науки».
2. Хаббл трудился в сфере астрономии, это одна из эмпирических наук.
3. Хаббл работал в обсерватории Маунт-Вилсон на одном из лучших телескопов своего времени, собирал с его помощью эмпирические(!) результаты астрономических наблюдений(!).
4. Основным результатом работы Хаббла в 1919 - 1925 годах стало как раз обнаружение (несколькими разными способами) и доказательство существования других галактик(!) (негласное правило: разговор про другие галактики, значит сразу вспоминаем Хаббла)
4. У Хаббла возникло множество проблем при обработке его огромного массива первоклассных астрономических данных.
5. Для объяснения результатов своих наблюдений и их непротиворечивой последовательной интерпретации Эдвин Хаббл в 1929 году сформулировал эмпирический(!) Закон Красного смещения для галактик (Закон Хаббла).
6. Закон Хаббла только согласуется(!) с моделью Фридмана, которая является одной из космологических интерпретаций общей теории относительности Эйнштейна, но не базируется на ней.
7. Модель Фридмана (1922) — первое теоретическое(!) развитие ОТО после работ самого Эйнштейна (1915 – 1917), базируется на его выкладках, предлагает одно из решений его системы уравнений.
8. Сам Хаббл даже не претендовал на глубокое понимание ОТО. В 1931 году он написал астроному(!) де Ситтеру о скоростях и расстояниях галактик:



> Мы используем выражение "видимые" скорости, чтобы подчеркнуть эмпирический(!) характер их связи. Интерпретацию, как мы полагаем, следует предоставить Вам и тем очень немногим, кто компетентны обсуждать этот вопрос.


9. Теоретические выкладки самого Эйнштейна (1917) предполагали в том числе и расширение Вселенной, чему не находилось эмпирических подтверждений. Поэтому он безуспешно пытался ввести в них балансирующую космологическую константу для согласования своей теории и эмпирических данных астрономии.
10. Хаббл своей работой только дал необходимые эмпирические аргументы и уберег Эйнштейна от закрепления "великой ошибки" в своих выкладках.
11. Необходимость в космологической константе снова возникла гораздо позднее и телескоп "Хаббл" в этом тоже поучаствовал, но это совсем другая история  :Smilie: 

Итого:
- теоретические выкладки Эйнштейна остались его теоретическими выкладками, в соответствии с ними интерпретируют и Закон Хаббла;
- интерпретации работ Хаббла в духе ОТО принадлежат перу третьих лиц;
- Хаббл вообще не занимался ОТО.

----------

Павел Б (01.10.2021)

----------


## sergey

Павел, вообще вопрос о расширении вселенной, скоростях галактик и т.п., это вопрос о современной физике, на мой взгляд не совсем по тематике этого форума.
Сверхсветовые скорости, как я предполагаю, связаны с тем, что кроме того, что тела (галактики) движутся, само пространство вселенной расширяется. Я сам по образованию физик, но давным-давно по специальности не работаю. Не особо интересно и лень вникать в этот вопрос, но вот нашел довольно понятную по-моему статью на этот счёт: http://www.modcos.com/articles.php?id=99 Можете посмотреть.

Вообще современная наука публична. Когда кто-то проводит эксперименты и публикует результаты, то приводят как правило детали: оборудования, как проходил эксперимент, методику измерений и т.д. Если кто-то пишет теоретические статьи, то они тоже доступны сообществу физиков. Если бы в сверхсветовой скорости разбегания галактик было что-то, противоречащее другим принятым современным теориям или опровергающее их, вы думаете, что другие физики не обратили бы на это внимания и не указали бы этого? Так что 99.9% что противоречия нет (собственно, в статье, которую я сейчас нашел и тут привел, об этом и говорится. Правда я до конца ее не дочитал.), просто вы не учли какие-то моменты. После статьи там есть еще замечание физика, профессора МГУ, где он пишет по поводу понятия расстояния в космологии.

----------

Крымский (01.10.2021), Павел Б (01.10.2021)

----------


## Павел Б

> Павел, вообще вопрос о расширении вселенной, скоростях галактик и т.п., это вопрос о современной физике, на мой взгляд не совсем по тематике этого форума.


Sergey, 
На мой взгляд, этот вопрос прямо и полностью находится в тематике этого форума. Процессы, происходящие в космологической физике - даже не иллюстрируют, а фактически являются созданием и упорным удержанием ограниченного(ущербного) мира-среды обитания, соответствующего своему ограниченному(ущербному) состоянию ума. Несмотря на многочисленные вопиющие несуразности получающейся постройки. С непреклонным агрессивным нежеланием прекратить эту космологическую физическую сансару.

По теме вопиющих несуразностей, напомню:
Вся история закрутилась с момента обнаружения красного смещения. Почти сразу это смещение стали использовать для утверждения (не объяснения) факта разлёта галактик сквозь пространство. Сам факт разлёта галактик, само собой, не обнаружен и не может быть обнаружен, да и галактика Андромеды, как бы намекает, но уж очень хотелось конструировать более изощрённо-обусловленную среду обитания, а красное смещение было очень удобным инструментом.
Далее, так как тезис движения галактик самому красному смещению был глубоко безразличен, и обнаруженные впоследствии значения этого красного смещения вывели предполагаемую скорость движения галактик сквозь пространство в совсем уж неприличные величины, то перед строителями свежего мирового дома(прям подмывает сказать "каменщиками" :Smilie: ) встала дилемма: или закрыть тему расширяющейся вселенной с разлетающимися сквозь пространство галактиками, положить красное смещение на дальнюю полку рядом с теоремой Ферма и гипотезой Пуанкаре - дожидаться своего Перельмана, или как-то извернуться и продолжить окучивать грядку. Выбор был сделан.
Вот уже и понятие расстояния в новом доме заменяют красным смещением. Чтобы уже парижский меридиан больше не путался под ногами.

Я уже получил исчерпывающий ответ на вопрос "Что находится вокруг вселенной?" - "Вокруг вселенной ничего не находится и не может находиться и только конченый дебил может думать, что вокруг вселенной может быть хоть что-то".
Я уже получил исчерпывающий ответ на вопрос"Разве предметы могут двигаться выше скорости света?" - " Выше скорости света может двигаться что угодно, если так надо и только конченый дебил может в этом сомневаться".

Теперь есть один момент. Вот цитата:
"В то время как свет летит через космос, пространство расширяется. Вместе с ним расширяется и волновой пакет. Соответственно, изменяется и длина волны. Если за время полёта света пространство расширилось в два раза, то длина волны и волновой пакет также увеличатся в два раза."
У меня вопрос: если вместе с пространством расширяется волновой пакет, то расширяется ли вместе с пространством метровая линейка, находящаяся в этом пространстве и которой как раз измеряют длину волны? 
И второй вопрос: если пространство расширяется не во всех местах распространения волн электромагнитного поля, то по какой причине - в местах растягивания пространства волновой пакет растягивается вместе с пространством, а в местах сжимания пространства волновой пакет не сжимается вместе с пространством?

----------


## Виктор О

> Наверное, многие не видят противоречия в том, что красное смещение объясняется теорией относительности и по этому красному смещению определяют скорость движения объектов выше скорости света.
> Вот я уже третий раз за сутки об этом пишу - и никакой реакции от образованных людей.


А в чём вопрос? В том, как это Вселенная за ~14 млрд лет расширилась до ~90 млрд св. лет в поперечнике?

----------


## Павел Б

> А в чём вопрос? В том, как это Вселенная за ~14 млрд лет расширилась до ~90 млрд св. лет в поперечнике?


Нет. Мой вопрос не в том. И моих вопросов несколько. 
1. Что такое "электромагнитное поле"?
2. Как электромагнитное поле соотносится с пространством?
3. Что такое "волна электромагнитного поля"?
4. Как волна электромагнитного поля соотносится с пространством?
5. Что такое "красное смещение"?
6. В какой степени олигофрении надо находиться, чтобы проецировать механическое движение на НЕмеханические процессы - не в качестве модели для уроков в начальной школе, а в качестве фундамента космологии вселенной?

----------


## Виктор О

> Нет. Мой вопрос не в том. И моих вопросов несколько. 
> 1. Что такое "электромагнитное поле"?
> 2. Как электромагнитное поле соотносится с пространством?
> 3. Что такое "волна электромагнитного поля"?
> 4. Как волна электромагнитного поля соотносится с пространством?
> 5. Что такое "красное смещение"?
> 6. В какой степени олигофрении надо находиться, чтобы проецировать механическое движение на НЕмеханические процессы - не в качестве модели для уроков в начальной школе, а в качестве фундамента космологии вселенной?


1. ЭМП - способ представления некоторых (в данном случае электромагнитных) величин распределенных в пространстве. Это просто модель, позволяющая представить (описать, посчитать, спрогнозировать, ...) процессы и явления, которые относятся к электромагнитным.
2. а) Пространство наполнено ЭМП. б) ЭМП существует в пространстве. в) Пространство и есть совокупность всех полей; поля и есть проявления пространства.
3. ЭМВ - способ представления процесса распространения взаимозависимых возмущений в ЭМП. Т.е. опять же, это модель, описание, упрощение и т.д.
4. Так же как поле.
5. Явление увеличения длины ЭМВ воспринимаемой наблюдателем относительно длины, испускаемой источником. Если именно прям в кавычках - то ещё и величина этого увеличения (физики тоже любят упрощать).
6. Это Вы сейчас сами с собой разговариваете.

----------


## Павел Б

> 1. ЭМП - способ представления некоторых (в данном случае электромагнитных) величин распределенных в пространстве. Это просто модель, позволяющая представить (описать, посчитать, спрогнозировать, ...) процессы и явления, которые относятся к электромагнитным.
> 2. а) Пространство наполнено ЭМП. б) ЭМП существует в пространстве. в) Пространство и есть совокупность всех полей; поля и есть проявления пространства.
> 3. ЭМВ - способ представления процесса распространения взаимозависимых возмущений в ЭМП. Т.е. опять же, это модель, описание, упрощение и т.д.
> 4. Так же как поле.
> 5. Явление увеличения длины ЭМВ воспринимаемой наблюдателем относительно длины, испускаемой источником. Если именно прям в кавычках - то ещё и величина этого увеличения (физики тоже любят упрощать).
> 6. Это Вы сейчас сами с собой разговариваете.


Резюмирую:

1, 2. Электромагнитное поле - описательная модель, состоящая из слов, не имеющая конкретного физического смысла. Физические параметры, определяющие конкретное поле неизвестны.
В этой модели утверждается взаимная неотделимость поля и пространства. Поле в пространстве не перемещается. Пространство в поле не перемещается. Поле и есть пространство, пространство и есть поле.
3,4. Волна электромагнитного поля - описательная, состоящая из слов, не имеющая конкретного физического смысла модель. Физические параметры, которые изменяются в электромагнитном поле и "производят" волну неизвестны. Волна неотделима от поля и пространства.
5. Длина волны электромагнитного поля - фиктивная умозрительная характеристика, не имеющая способа непосредственного измерения по причине своей физической абстрактности. 
Красное смещение - не имеющий отношения к комплексной словесной описательной модели эффект(феномен), не поддающийся объяснению, и по этой причине применяющийся для организации псевдонаучных деятельностей.

6. Это я пронзил разумом пространство-время и написал комментарий на ваше сообщение до того, как вы о нём даже подумали.  :Smilie: 
Не переживайте, сын ошибок приготовил для вас ещё много чу‘дных открытий!  :Wink:

----------


## Виктор О

> Резюмирую:
> 
> 1, 2. Электромагнитное поле - описательная модель, состоящая из слов, не имеющая конкретного физического смысла. Физические параметры, определяющие конкретное поле неизвестны.
> В этой модели утверждается взаимная неотделимость поля и пространства. Поле в пространстве не перемещается. Пространство в поле не перемещается. Поле и есть пространство, пространство и есть поле.
> 3,4. Волна электромагнитного поля - описательная, состоящая из слов, не имеющая конкретного физического смысла модель. Физические параметры, которые изменяются в электромагнитном поле и "производят" волну неизвестны. Волна неотделима от поля и пространства.
> 5. Длина волны электромагнитного поля - фиктивная умозрительная характеристика, не имеющая способа непосредственного измерения по причине своей физической абстрактности. 
> Красное смещение - не имеющий отношения к комплексной словесной описательной модели эффект(феномен), не поддающийся объяснению, и по этой причине применяющийся для организации псевдонаучных деятельностей.
> 
> 6. Это я пронзил разумом пространство-время и написал комментарий на ваше сообщение до того, как вы о нём даже подумали. 
> Не переживайте, сын ошибок приготовил для вас ещё много чу‘дных открытий!


Всё станет намного понятнее и проще, если Вы разберетесь в том, что есть наука и научный подход.
Так-то абстрактно вообще всё, включая слово "абстрактно".

----------


## Павел Б

> 1. ЭМП - способ представления некоторых (в данном случае электромагнитных) величин распределенных в пространстве. Это просто модель, позволяющая представить (описать, посчитать, спрогнозировать, ...) процессы и явления, которые относятся к электромагнитным.
> 2. а) Пространство наполнено ЭМП. б) ЭМП существует в пространстве. в) Пространство и есть совокупность всех полей; поля и есть проявления пространства.
> 3. ЭМВ - способ представления процесса распространения взаимозависимых возмущений в ЭМП. Т.е. опять же, это модель, описание, упрощение и т.д.
> 4. Так же как поле.
> 5. Явление увеличения длины ЭМВ воспринимаемой наблюдателем относительно длины, испускаемой источником. Если именно прям в кавычках - то ещё и величина этого увеличения (физики тоже любят упрощать).
> 6. Это Вы сейчас сами с собой разговариваете.


Всё станет проще, когда вы попытаетесь узнать, что же это такое "некоторые электромагнитные величины, которые распределены в пространстве", что же  возмущается в электромагнитном поле и что же такое волна электромагнитного поля.
Когда вы попробуете узнать, как именно измеряется длина волны электромагнитного поля оптического диапазона, что и куда на самом деле смещается при "красном смещении".

Всё, что вы называете абстрактным в моём сообщении - это ваш ответ на мои вчерашние вопросы. Ваши ответы не имеют конкретики. Я изложил ваш ответ понятным способом. Без пропагандистской шелухи.

Как измеряется длина волны света?

----------


## Виктор О

Павел, возможно Вы один из тех непризнанных гениев, что познали истину, но отчего-то никем не поняты. Есть общедоступный и общепонятный язык (научный), овладев которым вы будете поняты и на котором сможете аргументировать свои озарения, сомнения или что там у вас есть.

Длину волны света можно измерить хоть дома, например, с помощью дифр.решетки.

----------


## Павел Б

> Павел, возможно Вы один из тех непризнанных гениев, что познали истину, но отчего-то никем не поняты. Есть общедоступный и общепонятный язык (научный), овладев которым вы будете поняты и на котором сможете аргументировать свои озарения, сомнения или что там у вас есть.
> 
> Длину волны света можно измерить хоть дома, например, с помощью дифр.решетки.


Виктор, вы, возможно, один из огромного множества хомо, так сказать сапиенсов, которые уверывают в любые слова, если эти слова дают возможность проецировать на себя величие говорунов, признанных такими же говорунами. 

Длина волны света с помощью решётки не измеряется, а вычисляется. Если говорить точнее, то вычисляется некая величина, которая может быть длиной волны, а может быть и не длиной волны.
Длина волны света не измеряется никак.

Далее, ваш общедоступный научный язык, которым вы определили красное смещение как "увеличение длины волны" и которое проявляется как изменение цвета, утверждает, что ИЗМЕНЕНИЕ ДЛИНЫ ВОЛНЫ НЕ ВЫЗЫВАЕТ ИЗМЕНЕНИЕ ЦВЕТА.

Надо быть очень особенным гением чтобы одновременно 
 объяснять изменение цвета изменением длины волны и утверждать, что изменение длины волны не изменяет цвет.

И вы не сообщили общедоступным научным языком, что именно "красно смещается"?
Там тоже есть над чем посмеяться.

----------


## Виктор О

Павел, похоже, Ваши умозаключения кроме Вас никому не интересны. Мне не интересны определенно. Если есть вопросы в области теоретической физики - спрашивайте и будьте готовы выслушать ответ. Дискуссия возможна только когда происходит в рамках, принятых обеими сторонами; прения и споры требуют аргументации. И для того и для другого требуется общее поле понятий, к которому Вы идти, однако, не собираетесь. Спорить о понятиях бесполезно: если для Вас длина волны не то, что для меня, то мы никогда ни к чему не придем. Если охота попустобрёшить - это в разговорный раздел или в личный блог в поисках последователей.

----------


## Павел Б

Да. Только это не мои умозаключения. Это умозаключения вашей науки.
Ваша наука умозаключает:
1. Изменение длины волны не изменяет цвет света.
2. Пространство изменяет длину волны света от далёких галактик.
3. Изменение цвета света, исходящего от далёких галактик не обнаружено.
4. Обнаружено смещение линий спектра поглощения (водорода?) в спектрах света далёких галактик.
5. Местонахождение водорода, поглотившего свет с красным смещением не сообщается.

В направлении далёких галактик находится водород. На всём протяжении этого направления. Свет от этих галактик проходит через весь этот водород и всем этим водородом поглощается. На сильное смещение линий спектра поглощения дальним водородом обязано накладываться среднее смещение линий спектра поглощения средним водородом и отсутствие смещения линий спектра поглощения ближним водородом. Свет от ближних звёзд в тех же направлениях имеет линии спектра поглощения водорода на своих законных местах. Ваши учёные обязаны заявить про обнаружение расширения линий спектра поглощения водорода в спектрограммах света далёких галактик. 
Но не заявляют. 
А заявляют о стандартных линиях спектра поглощения водорода, но смещённых в красную часть спектра.

Мне смешно.

----------


## Павел Б

> Павел, похоже, Ваши умозаключения кроме Вас никому не интересны. Мне не интересны определенно. Если есть вопросы в области теоретической физики - спрашивайте и будьте готовы выслушать ответ. Дискуссия возможна только когда происходит в рамках, принятых обеими сторонами; прения и споры требуют аргументации. И для того и для другого требуется общее поле понятий, к которому Вы идти, однако, не собираетесь. Спорить о понятиях бесполезно: если для Вас длина волны не то, что для меня, то мы никогда ни к чему не придем. Если охота попустобрёшить - это в разговорный раздел или в личный блог в поисках последователей.


Я переживаю о том, что вы так и не смогли блистательно ответить на свой же вопрос из вашего же сообщения #137.
Похоже, ваш ответ на этот ваш вопрос кроме вас никому не интересен.

Я не огорчён тем, что вы написали пустую брехню вместо ответа на мои вопросы из моего сообщения #138.

Дискуссия возможна не только в рамках ваших способностей. Никто не может вам запретить наблюдать дискуссию, которую ведут люди со способностями выше ваших.

----------


## Павел Б

Вот какими картинками иллюстрируют красное смещение линий спектра поглощения света:




 :Kiss: 


А вот какие картинки предоставляют в качестве доказательства красного смещения линий спектра поглощения света:


 :EEK!: 


Мне некоторым образом интересны обстоятельства построения рамок дискуссии(среди ваших учёных) по определению идентичности последней картинки первым трём и идентичности(с учётом смещения) двух спектров в последней картинке. :Facepalm: 
 В первую очередь меня интересует бюджет строительства рамок  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
А во вторую очередь меня интересует, куда подевались линии поглощения света ближним веществом на всех картинках?

----------


## Виктор О

> Вот какими картинками иллюстрируют красное смещение линий спектра поглощения света:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А вот какие картинки предоставляют в качестве доказательства красного смещения линий спектра поглощения света:
> ...


Начнем с того, что на приведенных Вами картинках показаны как раз линии поглащения (темные полоски на непрерывном спектре). Соответственно, сложно спорить с Вами же о том, куда делись линии поглащения, если Вы сами их и иллюстрируете. 
На всякий случай отмечу, что поглащение "ближним" (межзвёздным) веществом вызывает покраснение вследствие перераспределения интенсивности света различных длин волн, а не вследствие доплеровских или гравитационных эффектов. Соответственно, вещество затрудняет наблюдение звёзд далёких галактик и определение их характеристик, но не препятствует нахождению спектрального смещения источников достаточной интенсивности.

По поводу первоочередного Вашего интереса к "бюджетам рамок дискуссии": даже не представляю что это такое...

----------


## Павел Б

> Начнем с того, что на приведенных Вами картинках показаны как раз линии поглащения (темные полоски на непрерывном спектре). Соответственно, сложно спорить с Вами же о том, куда делись линии поглащения, если Вы сами их и иллюстрируете. 
> На всякий случай отмечу, что поглащение "ближним" (межзвёздным) веществом вызывает покраснение вследствие перераспределения интенсивности света различных длин волн, а не вследствие доплеровских или гравитационных эффектов. Соответственно, вещество затрудняет наблюдение звёзд далёких галактик и определение их характеристик, но не препятствует нахождению спектрального смещения источников достаточной интенсивности.
> 
> По поводу первоочередного Вашего интереса к "бюджетам рамок дискуссии": даже не представляю что это такое...


Нет возможности совместить спектры из первой картинки. Попробую словами.
Спектр ближней галактики обязан включать в себя спектр звёзды.
Спектр дальней галактики обязан включать в себя спектр звёзды и ближней галактики.
Спектр очень дальней галактики обязан включать в себя спектр звёзды, ближней галактики и спектр дальней галактики.
Это если предположить, что поглощающее вещество расположено дискретно и локализуется только около звёзды, ближней, дальней и очень дальней галактики.
Однако, учитывая громадные расстояния, вероятней равномерное, относительно громадности расстояний, распределение поглощающего вещества. 
В этом случае линии поглощения должны быть широкими, с началом(краем) на месте линии поглощения звёзды и с окончанием(другим краем) на месте поглощения очень далёкой галактики.
Однако, как видно на "реальных" спектрах - всё совсем наоборот. Исходный спектр испещрён линиями поглощения, а спектр квазара содержит кратно меньшее количество линий поглощения. В качестве соответствующих линий на исходном спектре выбраны абсолютно непохожие линии и первая(левая) линия Н - вообще указана на чёрном фоне спектра квазара.

Используя такой наглый научный метод я с тем же успехом могу выбрать три линии из красной части исходного спектра, убрать одну линию в черный фон спектра квазара, соотнести их со спектром квазара и утверждать о синем смещении в спектре этого квазара.

А по поводу бюджета получения согласия и одобрения со стороны ваших учёных...
 ... Возможно вам поможет народный фольклор: "А скажи-ка, гадина - сколько тебе дадено?"  :Cool: 

Ну а если не поможет, то ничто не поможет.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergey

Павел, по представлениям современной астрономии линии поглощения в спектрах звёзд обусловлены поглощением в самих звездах, в их внешних слоях, атмосфере звёзд. Например вот: http://www.astronet.ru/db/msg/1179555
Межзвёздное поглощение даёт свой эффект, но другой, Виктор О. написал о его общем воздействии на наблюдаемый спектр звёзд.

----------

Виктор О (14.11.2021), Павел Б (14.11.2021)

----------


## Павел Б

Крайне сложно найти в сети фотографии спектров галактик.
Попадаются фотографии спектра квазара 3С273 в относительно большом количестве. Есть фото из БСЭ лохматых годов.

Есть ещё фото типа:


Которые можно применять для доказательства чего угодно.
И есть графики типа:



В общем и целом, факт обнаружения красного смещения спектра линий поглощения далёких галактик полностью тождественен факту обнаружения бозона Хиггса. 

"А у нас джентльменам верят на слово. 
Вот тут мне карта и попёрла!"

И ещё раз. Если свет за счёт образования нового пространства движется быстрее скорости света, то его частота остаётся прежней за счёт превышения скорости света. Изменение длины волны при неизменной частоте не изменяет цвет света.

----------


## Виктор О

> Нет возможности совместить спектры из первой картинки. Попробую словами.
> Спектр ближней галактики обязан включать в себя спектр звёзды.
> Спектр дальней галактики обязан включать в себя спектр звёзды и ближней галактики.
> Спектр очень дальней галактики обязан включать в себя спектр звёзды, ближней галактики и спектр дальней галактики.
> Это если предположить, что поглощающее вещество расположено дискретно и локализуется только около звёзды, ближней, дальней и очень дальней галактики.
> Однако, учитывая громадные расстояния, вероятней равномерное, относительно громадности расстояний, распределение поглощающего вещества. 
> В этом случае линии поглощения должны быть широкими, с началом(краем) на месте линии поглощения звёзды и с окончанием(другим краем) на месте поглощения очень далёкой галактики.
> Однако, как видно на "реальных" спектрах - всё совсем наоборот. Исходный спектр испещрён линиями поглощения, а спектр квазара содержит кратно меньшее количество линий поглощения. В качестве соответствующих линий на исходном спектре выбраны абсолютно непохожие линии и первая(левая) линия Н - вообще указана на чёрном фоне спектра квазара.
> 
> ...


Нее, всё не так. Спектрометрия поточнее дактилоскопии будет. Каждый элемент имеет свои линии, а каждый объект - свой набор этих линий, так сказать "спектральный портрет". Его ни с чем не спутать, объекты распознаются на ура, никаких включений спектра ближних объектов в спектр дальних нет, нет и уширения спектра на фоне друг друга и тп. Межзвёздное  вещество не смещает линии спектра, а лишь снижает их интенсивность, причем для разных длин волн не одинаково. Короче, ничего там не путается, не объединяется и друг другу не мешает.

----------


## Балдинг

> Расстояние между галактиками увеличивается - это прекрасно. Но физики оперируют понятием увеличивающегося диаметра вселенной. Диаметр подразумевает наличие границы сферы. И эта граница расширяется. Вопрос - куда?


По новым данным разведки (Сергей Попов) диаметр имеется в виду приложимым к _наблюдаемой (или видимой) части_ вселенной, включая и такие понятия, как масса вселенной. 
Так называемая наблюдаемая (видимая) _часть_ вселенной по понятным причинам сферообразна. 
В рамках этой части, вселенная как бы разъезжается.
Куда, мы не знаем.

Соответственно, точка сингулярности — применительно к нашему участку. Мы, находясь здесь, описываем свой участок, рассеявшийся из своей точки сингулярности. 
А допустим, если бы мы жили в другой известной сейчас отдаленной галактике при прочих равных, то описывали бы сейчас другой участок вселенной, который бы имел сектор пересечения с нашим сейчашним участком. И для нас тех (с той галактики) точка сингулярности выглядела бы по-другому, потому что мы ее описывали бы, исходя из другого участка наблюдаемой (видимой) вселенной. 
Но это бы не значило, что мы (с другой известной отдаленной галактики) и мы здесь были бы жителями разных вселенных.
Через некоторое время мы те отъедем от нас здешних на такое расстояние, что свет от нашей той звезды до нас этишних не будет успевать долетать. Или мы тешние будем удаляться от нас здешних быстрее, чем свет от той нашей звёзды летит сюда. Но вселенная одна и та же.

Конечна ли она или бесконечна мы не знаем.

Про расширение иллюстрация. Для простоты плоская. Возьмём лист метр на метр, разлинованный на сантиметры. Пометим какой-то сантиметр А, и какой-то другой сантиметр Б. Затем этот лист равномерно растягивается во все стороны так, что сантиметр А становится размером с наблюдаемый сейчас участок вселенной, и сантиметр Б, соответственно, тоже. У наблюдателей в А будет «точка сингулярности» и наблюдателя в Б будет «точка сингулярности». Они (точки) будут разные. Но в целом процесс растягивания единый. А «точка» понятие условное.
При этом, что самое интересное, никаких причин для того, чтобы первоначальный лист [из которого потом внутри любого А, Б, В etc. будет «точка сингулярности»] был метр на метр, нет. Просто в А будут всю дорогу мусолить своё А и свою интерпретацию точки сингулярности.

----------

Vega (15.11.2021), Павел Б (15.11.2021)

----------


## Виктор О

> И ещё раз. Если свет за счёт образования нового пространства движется быстрее скорости света, то его частота остаётся прежней за счёт превышения скорости света. Изменение длины волны при неизменной частоте не изменяет цвет света.


Свет не движется быстрее скорости света.

----------


## Павел Б

> Свет не движется быстрее скорости света.


Если свет за 13 миллиардов лет прошёл расстояние в 17 миллиардов световых лет, то вывод прост как три копейки.

Если предположить, что пространство непрерывно прибавляется, то логично так же предположить, что пространство прибавляется и повсеместно. 

Насколько мне известно, способ передачи поперечной электромагнитной волны вдоль пространства до сих пор неизвестен. С какой это стати рост напряжённости (а что такое напряжённость, тоже неизвестно, если честно) в одной точке пространства вызывает рост напряжённости в соседней точке пространства. 
И что именно определяет скорость роста напряжённости в конкретной точке тоже неизвестно.
А именно скорость роста напряжённости и способ передачи этого процесса в соседнюю точку и определяет частоту электромагнитных колебаний. И изменение этой частоты.

На мой взгляд, именно фанатичная упёртость тех, кто проецирует допплеровский эффект продольных механических волн в упругой среде на красное смещение поперечных немеханических волн в неупругой среде - указывает на ложность такой проекции.

----------


## Балдинг

> Ничто меня не радует больше фразы "на самом деле" 
> (на самом деле - нет)


На самом деле таблица Менделеева приснилась Пушкину.
Только он не понял.
:-)

----------

Vega (15.11.2021)

----------


## Павел Б

Не думал, что придётся.

----------


## Виктор О

> Если свет за 13 миллиардов лет прошёл расстояние в 17 миллиардов световых лет, то вывод прост как три копейки.


Просто примите, что расширяющаяся Вселенная не является ИСО. Всё. Не благодарите.




> Насколько мне известно, способ передачи поперечной электромагнитной волны вдоль пространства до сих пор неизвестен.


Ну, рассматривайте поперечную ЭМВ как продольное движение фотона. Кстати, поперечность ЭМВ это условность.




> На мой взгляд, именно фанатичная упёртость тех, кто проецирует допплеровский эффект продольных механических волн в упругой среде на красное смещение поперечных немеханических волн в неупругой среде - указывает на ложность такой проекции.


Никто ничего не проецирует. Это в школе приводят механическую аналогию. В СТО для ЭМВ используют свой эффект Доплера, на механическую модель не опирающийся (более того, в некоторых проявлениях не имеющий механического аналога). Название дали то же, хотя сам Доплер умер за полвека до появления теории относительности.

----------


## Павел Б

> Просто примите, что расширяющаяся Вселенная не является ИСО. Всё. Не благодарите.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну, рассматривайте поперечную ЭМВ как продольное движение фотона. Кстати, поперечность ЭМВ это условность.
> 
> 
> 
> Никто ничего не проецирует. Это в школе приводят механическую аналогию. В СТО для ЭМВ используют свой эффект Доплера, на механическую модель не опирающийся (более того, в некоторых проявлениях не имеющий механического аналога). Название дали то же, хотя сам Доплер умер за полвека до появления теории относительности.


В таких случаях принято предлагать или крестик снять, или срам прикрыть.  :Smilie: 
Если вселенная не ИСО, то и свет может двигаться быстрее скорости света, и линии поглощения могут находиться в любых местах, и пространство может появляться и исчезать в любых местах. И всем пора назад на пальмы.  Не благодарите.


Ну, если рассматривать свет как продольное движение фотона, то... ...см. выше. Конечно, поперечность ЭМВ в нужный момент и в умелых руках превращается и в продольность и во что угодно. Всё зависит от тренда при распределении грантов. :Smilie: 


Ещё и ещё раз повторю: полная и окончательная дискредитация так называемой науки произошла уже давно. 
Те, кто запрыгнул в поезд и стрижёт капусту в "науке" - понятно за что рвут овальное отверстие, а вот что движет волонтёрами продвижения чужой бредятины - мне непонятно... :Smilie: 
Ясное дело, что я не стану показывать пальцем на таких волонтёров.  :Wink:

----------


## Виктор О

> Ещё и ещё раз повторю: полная и окончательная дискредитация так называемой науки произошла уже давно. 
> Те, кто запрыгнул в поезд и стрижёт капусту в "науке" - понятно за что рвут овальное отверстие, а вот что движет волонтёрами продвижения чужой бредятины - мне непонятно...
> Ясное дело, что я не стану показывать пальцем на таких волонтёров.


Теория заговора - это Вам к конспирологам. 
Не думаю, что всё научное сообщество намеренно заблуждается, лишь бы и Павла Б запутать. Научная картина - это модель, которая уточняется, изменяется, обновляется и т.д. Пока что Вы на научного фанатика похожи больше, чем учёные. Учёные не ищут истину. Учёные примут новую теорию как только она начнет объяснять наблюдаемые явления лучше и проще старой; и к ней тоже будут относиться как к временной.

----------


## Павел Б

> Теория заговора - это Вам к конспирологам. 
> 
> Не думаю, что всё научное сообщество намеренно заблуждается, лишь бы и Павла Б запутать. 
> 
> Научная картина - это модель, которая уточняется, изменяется, обновляется и т.д.
> 
>  Пока что Вы на научного фанатика похожи больше, чем учёные. 
> 
> Учёные не ищут истину.
> ...


Не-не-не! Не надо валить со своей больной головы на мою здоровую! Манипуляции с теориями и спонсорство разного пошиба "-ологов" - это ваше, я простой советский реалист.  :Smilie: 

Думаю, что Павлу Б неинтересны детали досуговых развлечений научного сообщества членов. :Wink: 

Я в курсе, что такое научная картина. Это вы не в состоянии постичь, что эта картина обязана описывать реальный мир, а не галлюцинации научного сообщества членов.  :Facepalm: 

Ага. Вы жонглируете "моделями", "картинами", "условностями", "абстракциями", "ИСО-НИСО", "продольно-поперечно", "может-не может" без малейшей конкретной информации, ни одной буквы и цифры из реальных исследований, одна демагогия - а фанатик кто-то другой.  :Facepalm: 

Ну, это учёные из ваших фантазий и из комитетов не ищут истину. А ищут звания, деньги, спецпаёк. 

....определятся с источником финансирования. :Kiss: 
-------------------
Вы бы перечитали свои сообщения - сборник лозунгов и установок в стиле маньчжурского кандидата. :Big Grin:

----------


## Виктор О

> Я в курсе, что такое научная картина. Это вы не в состоянии постичь, что эта картина обязана описывать реальный мир, а не галлюцинации научного сообщества членов.


"Реальный мир"??? Это какой? Что такое "реальный мир"?

----------


## Павел Б

> "Реальный мир"??? Это какой? Что такое "реальный мир"?


Например, фото спектров космических объектов.
Например, 
GN-z11
EGSY8p7
A2744YD4
И особенно GRB090423

Если, конечно, такие фото существуют в природе, а не только в воображении некоторых научных деятелей.

----------


## Виктор О

Фото = реальный мир? Ну-ну.

----------


## Павел Б

Ну если даже вы признаёте, что спектры с красным смещением это фейк, то ещё не всё пропало.

----------


## Виктор О

Я сейчас часом не с плоскоземельщиком разговариваю?

----------


## Павел Б

Неужто вот прям покажете спектры объектов из #164?

----------

